# Naruto Chapter 590 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

Discuss away! 
As a reminder, there should be no agonizing about the lack of chapter. --DN



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


 


FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 6, 2012)

Seems like Itachi wants to let Sauce see what the massacre was about after all.


----------



## Klue (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict more of the following:



			
				Tsunade said:
			
		

> So Big.....


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 6, 2012)

Plot twist: Itachi is Hashirama.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 6, 2012)

A little bit more of Itachi, and the rookies arrive to Naruto by the end of the chap.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict that hopefully next week I won't be eating dinner when the chapter comes out.

Scene switch to Naruto. It's Naruto and Bee vs Gedo Mazo.


----------



## ilcane87 (Jun 6, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I predict that hopefully next week I won't be eating dinner when the chapter comes out.



Well, that is guaranteed, since there's no chapter next week:

Link removed


----------



## Gabe (Jun 6, 2012)

no chapter next week sucks but the chapter will be good when it comes out in a couple weeks i think we will see what happened to madara and naruto and tobis fight


----------



## vered (Jun 6, 2012)

hopefully some Madara susanoo feats and maybe more powers before disappearing or perhaps even avoiding disappearance.
i do hope he will use something of the rinnegan before this fight is over even though at this point its just an overkill.
i guess it may be reserved for later through sasuke or Tobi.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 6, 2012)

Finally some Naruto & Company Vs Tobi & Gedo Mazo
And some Madara Vs Kages,of course.


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 6, 2012)

We'll definitely see Madara's fate, whether he gets unsummoned or for some reason remain, but either way I think the scene will change to Naruto vs Tobi. Finally the conclusion of the war will come.


----------



## Jad (Jun 6, 2012)

Kishimoto better spend those weeks drawing Kakashi and Gai panels fighting. I CAN DREAM CAN'T I!?  *runs away crying MANLY tears *


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict Madara laughing at ET being ended because he already broke out


----------



## Coldhands (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara is gone (only to be Rinne Tensei'd by Tobi later). Itachi pokes Sasuke's forehead and shows him someting before dissappearing. Sasuke executes Kabuto and goes after Naruto. Naruto vs. Tobi continues. Chapter ends with the Konoha 11 making their entrance.


----------



## Krippy (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara lawls and Rinne Tensei's himself and the sodomy continues.

Itachi taps Sasuke's forehead and shows/gives him something with Genjutsu/Sealing.

The fight Switches to Naruto's fight briefly, then back to the Kages getting their asses kicked.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 6, 2012)

Madara either doesn't vanish at all or does only to get resummoned in a few chapters by Tobi. 

Itachi will pass something on to Sasuke, but we won't know what it is for a while, as the fight will switch to Naruto. 

Even if I'm wrong, this is the first chapter in months that I was really able to make any kind of prediction. I've felt so "wtf is going on?" with this last fight


----------



## Addy (Jun 6, 2012)

itachi says "this will be the last time.......... until another 200 chapters later. then will return as mecha itachi with a robotic penis "


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict flashbacks


----------



## sakuranonamida (Jun 6, 2012)

Jad said:


> Kishimoto better spend those weeks drawing Kakashi and Gai panels fighting. I CAN DREAM CAN'T I!?  *runs away crying MANLY tears *



did you remember Kishi's last interview: this year is Kakashi's year  oh wait he said he remembered saying the same thing three years in a row  

no but seriously we will most probably get to see part of their fight against Tobi next time so don't worry Kakashi/Gai panel will come...believe it


----------



## DoflaMihawk (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict a tapping of the forehead.


----------



## murder mirth (Jun 6, 2012)

I don't care about anything except Itachi enlightening Sasuke (through the forehead poke) about the massacre's truth (if such truth exists to begin with).

That will make Itachi keep his promise + will redeem him in my eyes 


Oh, I also want to see more of Madara.
That bastard can't be sealed. I want him to kill the kages


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 6, 2012)

Chapter 590: Only The Beginning
Side Text-Itachi Approaches Sasuke In A Familiar Manner...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Itachi(Thinking): Almost there...
*Itachi walks closer to Sasuke*
Sasuke: ...
*Itachi's fingers are just about to touch Sasuke's forehead but they fade away*
Itachi: !!
Sasuke: !!
Itachi: ...Looks like there wont be a next time after all...good bye...little brother.
Sasuke: *Tears up*
*Itachi completely fades away*
Sasuke: ...
*Sasuke's head is down, a tear drops, then he looks up and he's got a cold look in his eyes*
Sasuke: ...
*Sasuke stares at Kabuto*
Kabuto: ...
Sasuke: I should kill you...but I have somewhere to be.
*Sasuke leaves*
Kabuto: ...

*Kabuto is shown still trapped in Izanami*
Kabuto: Damn you Itachi....DAMN YOU!!!
???: In a little trouble are we?
Kabuto: ?!
Hoshi: Maybe I can help.
Kabuto: When did you-!
Hoshi: Yup, Black Zetsu planted me on you while you were giving away the secrets to Edo Tensei. Tobi wanted to find out everything about you, I don't think he'll be pleased to know you lied to him about how to stop Edo Tensei, more so that the way you told him to stop it was actually a trap to seal him in your mind, another way for you to get other's powers?
Kabuto: Argh!
Hoshi: Don't look so worried...I told you I could help. *Troll face*

*Some scenes of Edo Tensei locations, generally all just saying "Yay Edo Tensei is stopped, blah blah*

*Scene changes to Kages*
Edo Madara: This is the end-!
Tsunade: What's happening?
Edo Madara: ...Looks like you've lucked out, but I'll be back...count on it.
*Edo Madara fades away*
Onoki: He's gone...but how!?
Killer A: Someone must have stopped Edo Tensei...
Gaara: But who?
Mei: We'll figure this out later, but first we have to go back up Naruto!
*The Kages take off, except Tsunade*
Tsunade(Thinking): What did he mean that he'll be back...Grandfather...I will make you proud!
*Tsunade takes off*

*Scene changes to Tobi and Naruto and whatnot*
Tobi: ...
Naruto: Hehe.
Tobi: !? What's so funny?
Naruto: The look on your face!
Tobi: ...
Killerbee: He's wearing a mask(Raps it in some way)
Naruto: I know...but I just know the look on his face is...
*Close up on Tobi's face*
Naruto: Fear!
Tobi: ...Hehe.
Naruto: Now we're all laughing, that's good *Naruto Smiles*
Tobi: I'm only laughing at how you actually believe I'm afraid.
Naruto: Oh, so you're not? Guess I'm not as good as reading people as I thought, oh well. Haha!
Tobi: It's good that you find this so amusing, since once I complete my Moon Eye Plan, you'll never laugh again!

End Text-The Battle To Save The World Continues


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 6, 2012)

oh god, there's still a chance for sasuke's carnage.


----------



## Rawri (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict Sasuke going medieval on Kabuto.


----------



## Penance (Jun 6, 2012)

Strategoob said:


> Plot twist: Itachi is Hashirama.



I could see this...:ho


----------



## Deadway (Jun 6, 2012)

*Chapter 590*
*Thunder and Lightning*

Chapter starts with Itachi walking towards Sasuke

Itachi: I ....can still..
Sasuke: This is...*back when you first died*
_Itachi pokes Sasuke's head_
Sasuke: !!?
Itachi: I gave you my sword and shield....although you want to cause destruction...I hope that if you ever decide to use these weapons....that they would remind you of me. 
Sasuke: .....
_Itachi about to fade away_
Itachi: Naruto...you can really......
_Sasuke stands in a pile of ashes_
_
Scene switch to Madara_
Madara: !? What's this?
Gokage: !?
Madara: Sharingan! *Madara looks at Muu who is completely vanished*
_Madara's hand starts crumbling_
Madara: So....Kabuto....it seems you failed me.
Tsunade: This is our chance! Kazekage!
Gaara: Right!
Gaara launches an enormous amount of Sand at Madara.
Madara: Let's see what happens.
_Madara is sealed_
Onoki: yes....we did it..it's--
Suddenly Onoki is slashes through the chest with a regular sword.
Tsunade: !!? What?
E: Old man!
_Madara turns around and goes for Tsunade_
Tsunade: I don't have enough strength to dodge...
_Ei jumps in the way, and punches Madara away._
Mizukage: how? We sealed him this time....for sure...
Madara: Izanagi....I've never dared to use it before...but it seems with my eternal mangekyou sharingan, I can never lose the light.
Tsunade: Damit....
Gaara: Hokage, the Tsuchikage is badly injured...
Tsunade: ....
Ei: ?
Tsunade: Kuchiyose no jutsu.
_Tsunade summons Katsuya who goes on everyone but herself._
Ei: Hokage, what are you doing? Heal yourself damnit!
Tsunade: There's no use....he's the perfect shinobi....and I'm out of chakra....my technioques effect will kick in any second now and suck my life force dry.....soon...I'll...die.
Ei: Bullshit! This is not the legendary Sannin I know. Come on...I ...can't do this alone..
_Tsunade turning old_
Tsunade: You can....and you will....I know your determination....
Mizukage: Lady Tsuande...
Ei: Don't....don't do it...
_Tsunade smiles and looks at Ei_
Tsunade: Next time...ok buddy....
Ei: !!
Tsunade collapses.
Mizukage; Raikage your arm!
Ei; !? She...not only restored my chakra to full.......she....
_Flashback of Hiruzen fighting the Sandaime Raikage._
_Hiruzen dodges the 1 finger nukite and smacks Raikage's hand with his Monkey King Bar._
Sandaime and Hiruzen retreat back.
Hiruzen: A good match....you're quick and strong....
Sandaime: As for you, proffesor...*He managed to injure my hand with that bar...*
_Young Tsunade watches_
_Young Ei watches_
Ei: Go get em dad!
Tsunade: Hah...you little punk, Our hokage can't lose to the likes of him.
Ei: What did you say you little bitch?
Tsunade: You heard me.
Ei: ...Urgh
Tsunade: Come on big guy, all I need is 1 finger to take you out.
_Ei charges at Tsuande_
Tsunade: He's fast!
_Tsunade blocks his punch with his finger and flicks his arm._
Ei: ! AHHHHHHH
_Ei is sent flying_
Sandaime Raikage: ! *I get it...she inherited the firsts power...that's how she managed to break my sons arm..*
Sandaime Raikage: Come, we're going. 
Ei: But...she...broke my...
Sandaime: If you stay here and cry like a girl, you are not my son!
Hiruzen: ....
Tsunade: !
Ei: Dad.....sorry.....
Sandaime walks away.
_Tsunade walks toward Ei_
Ei: !?
_Tsunade is healing his hand_
Tsunade: I know what it's like to lose someone you love. I saw it in your eyes. You're a good man, I'm sorry.
Ei: ....Thanks.
_Tsunade walks away_
Ei: Wait! I want a proper fight with you one day.
Tsunade: _smiling, she says_-Maybe next time, k buddy!
_Flashback ends with Ei's hand in the first and crying._
Ei: I ....never got that rematch.....
Madara:?
Ei: Kuchyose no jutsu!
_His two arm weights appear. He puts them on_
Madara: hmm? you think a few weights will give you any slight hope of victory?
Ei: These aren't just weights. These are conductors.
_Thunder strikes Ei, he's in v2._
Ei: Not since Uchiha Sasuke has anyone pissed me off this much.
Madara: !?
Ei: Kazekage/Mizukage, your assistance is no longer needed.
Kaz/Miz: !?
Ei: As the commanding general, I will end this in a flash. 
Madara: well, come and try.
Ei: I will show you the true meaning of the flying thunder god.
*The Raikage's blood boils!*
*Chapter end.*


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 6, 2012)

well it might be that Itachi will place a Izanami on Sasuke ^^ one that will explain sasuke what happened in past and one that will force sasuke to change his heart a bit...

but I guess next chapter will be naruto vs tobi.... but before that we will see madara getting called back to the underworld... kages will wonder what happened... will get some answer that it was naruto's influance on itachi... and they will get some info about status on narutos fight... and we will get this fight

maybe we will learn what all jin's and bijus taught naruto...sad that they wont return to the world of living to get a 2nd chance... and let Fuu get some human friends as she hates them for how they treated her...and she would be a good tease in affection for naruto ^^ but this will have to rest in peace as edo bodies are beign summoned back

we still did not get to see Dan's ghost ability ;/ nor was dan able to say goodbye to tsunade


----------



## Mateush (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict Madara'll be happy that someone finally defeated Kabuto, so he will tell Kages that they were lucky and that he would be back soon. Tobi realised that someone defeated Kabuto, so he goes back to the original plan and directly revives Madara with help of Gedo Mazou's powers.


----------



## Orochimariu (Jun 6, 2012)

Itachi is about to vanish, when he hears a vicious laughing behind him.
Creepy voice: Kukuku... You failed once again, Itachi-kun...

The voice belongs to Kabuto's absnake that is Oro in disguise. He took over the unconcious Kabuto and waves to the crumbling Itachi... 
The Lord is back and about to cause some trouble. 

I know that won't happen, just dreaming...


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict the rest of the Alliance fodder arrive to help Naruto & co. forcing Tobi to retreat and revive Madara through Rinne Tensei


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 6, 2012)

I predict that Madara remains in the battlefield. I am sure that will surely happen. I can't tell about the rest.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 6, 2012)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I predict that Madara remains in the battlefield. I am sure that will surely happen. I can't tell about the rest.


I agree with this. Here's why.

Thanks to that one thread with the map, and that image with all of Kabuto's edo summons, we learned that he initially started with 38. Now, we're shown 34 of these edo tensei summons dispersing at the end of chapter 589. 

The number isn't 38. Now lets see.

Nagato can't go anywhere because he's sealed inside the Totsuka gourd.

Shin Dispersed after talking with Sai

Sasori Dispersed after Kankuro fought him.

Now that makes 35 pillars that would be shown when the technique ends. There were only 34 pillars, there was one more person. I'm guessing Madara himself is the 4th edo that wasn't cancelled.

Looks like Tobi already put the chakras he gathered from the Kin Gin Brothers and Hachibi's tentacle in Gedo Mazo, and the two ended up dispersing because he probably left them outside of the pot when he finished.

So, with that, I predict that Madara will stomp some Kages next chapter.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jun 7, 2012)

*Chapter 590:*  Triumph and Disaster.

The Shinobi Army celebrate as the Edo Army disappears and Itachi's spends final moments, poking his brother's forehead, one last time.

Tobi is not happy that the Edo Army is gone, but remarks his plan never depended on Kabuto in the first place.  He has what he needs to initiate the Moons Eye Plan.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 7, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I agree with this. Here's why.
> 
> Thanks to that one thread with the map, and that image with all of Kabuto's edo summons, we learned that he initially started with 38. Now, we're shown 34 of these edo tensei summons dispersing at the end of chapter 589.
> 
> ...



Did you count Itachi as being the one of lights or not? He is in cave, not in open space like rest of Edos.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 7, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> Did you count Itachi as being the one of lights or not? He is in cave, not in open space like rest of Edos.



Yes, I counted Itachi as one of them. Whether or not he's in a cave shouldn't make a difference. Deidara's light pillar can be seen from overhead even though he was shown to be inside Kankuro's puppet and the light seemed to be blocked. I don't see why Itachi's light pillar couldn't be seen if Deidara's could.


----------



## bach (Jun 7, 2012)

Ch. 590

Itachi is near his little brother: with this i will keep my promise.
his hand is going to poke on sasuke's forehead.
sasuke stops itachi's hand and with a sad face: i have just told you... no matter what you say or do my hatred vs the leaf can only grow even more.
itachi is vanishing: you have grown...sasuke. for the first time i leave to you your own destiny.
and with a hinted smile: farewell my little brother

madara is vanishing: what's happening...
his perfect susano is slowly fading.
the five kages are watching still: he's vanishing... 
madara, with a calm face: seems like my summoner has been stopped. but it won't end like this...
madara: izanagi!
his susano dissolve completely.
an huge mass of dust is rising in the sky.
madara is covering with his hand his eyes.
the light in his left eye disappear.
tsunade: what's the meaning of this? now he is alive...
madara: back to life...
the five kages are very hardly lifting up again.
tsuchikage: seems like you are now vulnerable. 
madara: now i don't have time to play with you... shinra tensei!
the five kages are blown far off...
gaara: he has gone...

tobi: damn kabuto!
black zetsu appears near tobi.
naruto: the black dude!!
zetsu: itachi and sasuke stopped kabuto. itachi forced kabuto to unsummon the edo-tenseis.
tobi: such great potential wasted... uchiha itachi... without him my plans would just be accomplished... this is not so bad after all... my greatest risk has gone as well...
on a sudden the eyes of tobi open wide, with terror.
in front of him stand madara.
tobi: madara... uchiha...
naruto: madara uchiha!?


----------



## sasutachi (Jun 7, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> I agree with this. Here's why.
> 
> Thanks to that one thread with the map, and that image with all of Kabuto's edo summons, we learned that he initially started with 38. Now, we're shown 34 of these edo tensei summons dispersing at the end of chapter 589.
> 
> ...



sasori+shin+kin+gin+nagato=5
total edos = 38 
there are 34 pillars 

but tsuchikage splitted himself ,so 38-5 = 33 +1(another body of tsuchikage) = 34 makes sense.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 7, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Yes, I counted Itachi as one of them.  Whether or not he's in a cave shouldn't make a difference. Deidara's  light pillar can be seen from overhead even though he was shown to be  inside Kankuro's puppet and the light seemed to be blocked. I don't see  why Itachi's light pillar couldn't be seen if Deidara's could.



All right. 

But there is no single light to mark only Muu, if only he is being released and not Madara.



sasutachi said:


> sasori+shin+kin+gin+*nagato=5*
> total edos = 38
> there are 34 pillars
> 
> but tsuchikage splitted himself ,so 38-5 = 33 +1(another body of tsuchikage) = 34 makes sense.



Nagato (if he is being freed from Totsuka) and Itachi should "merge" in one light since they are... how to say it... close enough for not to differentiate between them.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 7, 2012)

Deadway said:


> [sp]*Chapter 590*
> *Thunder and Lightning*
> 
> Chapter starts with Itachi walking towards Sasuke
> ...



Holy Shit Now we're talking :sanji


----------



## Bringer (Jun 7, 2012)

Young Tsunade whooping Young A ass with a finger


----------



## Barioth (Jun 7, 2012)

Madara use Izanagi duh......... No War but countless of fight.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 7, 2012)

Onoki should die already

His "will of stone" already allowed him to perform much better instead of his usual style (see vs Mu & Nidaime Mizukage)
Its time to go

Also named characters need to start dropping. War is becoming to one-sided


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 7, 2012)

Itachi forehead pokes Sasuke and transfers some of his memories into him [Itachi's relation with Shisui, what was actually going on behind the scenes during the days leading up to the Uchiha Massacre and a bit of what Itachi was doing for the next eight years]

The King must have his flashback


----------



## the_wiseman_speaketh (Jun 7, 2012)

Itachi Izanami's Sasuke for extra screen time.


----------



## Mofo (Jun 8, 2012)

*Chapter 590
As Daylight Dies.*


Chapter starts with Itachi slowly walking to Sasuke, there, his body is fading away, a grimace plastered on his face.

Itachi: I have to do it...  just one  last effort.
Sasuke: Brother... you

_He stops,  his left hand  held up to touch Sasuke's forehead_

Itachi: You've grown so tall Sasuke, it's funny... had I been a better brother I would have known... shame that things didn't go that well, still we had our first mission together. _*he pokes Sasuke's forehead* _

Sasuke: I-Itachi, don't say...
Itachi: It's okay _*closeup on  Itachi's smiling face*_ my weight is now resting on shoulders much bigger than mine... he will save you,  he promised. 
But you, you deserve some answers _*by now roughly half of Itachi's body is gone* _Tsukuyomi.

_*One second passes, places, faces, killings, everything is finally clear, Sasuke is supended in disbelief*_

Sasuke: So much, you've done so much.
Itachi: Yeah, you know everything, Sasuke... it's all up to you _*as Itachi's eyes shut down forever*_, that was the least I could do... gomenasai Sasuke-kun, for  all the trouble  I caused _*mixed with blood, a small teardrop streams down his face*_. 

_
*Sasuke genuinely smiles*_

Sasuke: Nii-san
Itachi: _*as the light engulfs him*_ I... no, we, mother, father, we're all proud of you, no matter what, keep remembering that. 

_*Itachi disappears*_
Itachi: Such a nice smile. _*thinking to himself*_ Naruto-kun,  my faith rests  in you,  it's funny you'd be the one to write the finale of my story, I hope it will be  good... no, I'm sure of that, forgive me  I couldn't do more. 

Itachi: I'm  Itachi Uchiha of Konoha and this was my final mission. _*last panel shows   a peaceful Itachi in his Anbu-Uchiha outfit,  he's playing a game of pachinko with his friends... smiling*_



_*Scene switches to the Kage Battle, the Kages respond with their best jutsus, as Susanoo clashes with them everything is engulfed  by a giant cloud of dust. Madara's ET is dispelled, the battle  might be  won but  we are left with a doubt, had Itachi failed  would the outcome be the same?*_


_Naruto and Tobi._

_*Kakashi and Gai are on the ground, blood pouring out of their wounds, Kirabi has just lost consciousness. Only Naruto is left standing, his right eye and arm in a terrible shape, his face soaked by blood, yet  he smuggingly  holds the line*_

Naruto: That's  all you got? A cloud village girl beat me up worse than you did! _*while licking his blood*_ I guess you were right, you're a nobody!

Tobi: Big talk for someone who's not going to survive the night, tell me, why you keep fighting, your masters, look at them, they are spent, there is no hope.

Naruto: I promised. I promised I'd save them, I sweared I'd  bring peace to the world,  Itachi did his part, it's only right I do mine. I'll stop you and save my precious ones, no matter what... and you should know I never break a promise. *That's my nindo!*.

Tobi: You're just a kid _* we see  GM has  cornered Naruto, with insane speed Tobi closes the gap between himself and the knucklehead, as the blonde is held down  everything looks dire*_ 

Tobi: I only need to touch you once, you're done for, I won! _*materialized fingers are a centimeter away*_.

Naruto:  You speak too much... _ *a violent headbutt_*  Kawazu Kumite! _*Tobi is sent flying backward*
_
Naruto: I told you, I won't let their sacrifices be in vain, I promised Itachi and the Kages I'd beat you,  I'm not alone in this one...  
Although I might be a kid... _*grins*_  I'm also a sage.

_*Closeup on Naruto,  his eyes are  closed  and a  strange Sage aura surrounds him*_


----------



## Setas1999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Team Gaara kicks madara ass


----------



## takL (Jun 8, 2012)

then the edoten bodies wake up in a room in tokyo. theres a huge black ball in the room. 
then suddenly a song starts loud as hell. "a brand new morning has come, a morning of hope ♪"


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 8, 2012)

Tobi is pointing all towards evil future Sasuke... I kinda like that theory


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 8, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Itachi forehead pokes Sasuke and transfers some of his memories into him [Itachi's relation with Shisui, what was actually going on behind the scenes during the days leading up to the Uchiha Massacre and a bit of what Itachi was doing for the next eight years]
> 
> The King must have his flashback



Actually now that you mention it, Itachi is one the few characters who had little inner monologue 
Flashback from his POV would be much appreciated indeed

Except that we'll get more whining on this forum that Itachi is STILL here


----------



## Summers (Jun 8, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Young Tsunade whooping Young A ass with a finger



Make it happen! Just for forum reactions.

My prediction next chapter, we get a Itachi flashback about the Uchiha massacre, something that lets us see Uchiha sushi. Although I really dont see much of a point in that, its not that much of a mystery anymore. That's the easy prediction.

Madara finds a loop hole to revive himself. Tsunade goes SM.

OR Prepare for 3 chapter of Itachi wank disguised by back story. It will solidify Itachi as a tragic superhero, Konoha leadership as incompetent corrupt jerks. And the Uchiha clan as a power hungry, slightly victimized and misguided people who refused to follow the path of Itachi. If only the listened to Itachi's warnings Itachi would not have to kill em all. It will end with Sasuke's parents saying they are sorry and that Itachi was right all along and Itachi beating himself up for what he did to sasuke.

The result. Sasuke want to kill Konoha kiddies even harder.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 9, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Itachi forehead pokes Sasuke and transfers some of his memories into him [Itachi's relation with Shisui, what was actually going on behind the scenes during the days leading up to the Uchiha Massacre and a bit of what Itachi was doing for the next eight years]
> 
> The King must have his flashback


I'm all for this. Maybe Sasuke will understand what Sasuke did and his attitude might mellow a bit.


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2012)

Chapter will focus predominately on Sasuke and Itachi. Doubt it's going to be a single chapter affair.


----------



## takL (Jun 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> Chapter will focus predominately on Sasuke and Itachi. Doubt it's going to be a single chapter affair.



it'll be the story of itachis life from the day when he became a big brother


----------



## Klue (Jun 9, 2012)

takL said:


> it'll be the story of itachis life from the day when he became a big brother



Then kill me now.


----------



## ace_skoot (Jun 9, 2012)

Itachi surprise Amaterasu sasuke in the face...

don't forget all the genjutsu told him to do was to protect konoha ...he didn't distinquish from sasuke or anyone else


----------



## Trojan (Jun 9, 2012)

[sp=][/sp]

these pebbles are white , but



Madara's pebble is black , so the question is 

Is there any difference between them ?


----------



## Jizznificent (Jun 9, 2012)

Klue said:


> I predict more of the following:


i predict tsunade and mei bending over for madara.


----------



## j0hnni_ (Jun 10, 2012)

madara will stay in the living world...


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 11, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi says "this will be the last time.......... until another 200 chapters later. then will return as mecha itachi with a robotic penis "


ok, i'm getting tired of itachi but i have to admit that if he came back again as a cyborg mech i would give kishimoto so much props. its such a cheesy idea that it just works.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 11, 2012)

i predict the beginning of the uchiha gaiden


----------



## kanpyo7 (Jun 11, 2012)

For once it seems like everyone is more or less on the same page lol, Oonoki will die protecting the Kage from Madara's final attack before vanishing (and leaving some cryptic but still obvious to the reader last words about how now his TRUE resurrection can begin), Itachi pokes Sasuke and begin flashbacks. (Kishi always takes a week break before hugely important flashbacks like this, just saying)


----------



## Mariko (Jun 11, 2012)

My predictions:

Itachi's walking slowly toward Sasuke as he is fading away: "i can still make it..."
Sasuke is like astonished: "....Itachi...?!"
As Itachi is about to say something -he whisper something that we don't understant, neither sasuke- he ends to vanish...
Sasuke: "what?!"
Sasuke, to himself: "crap!"
Sasuke, looking at an exhausted Kabuto: "I could..."
Sasuke, *evil smile*: Kabuto, my old friend...
Kabuto: ?!! 
Kabuto, to himself: "damned Itachi! I barely can't move anymore... Besides, I've no chakra left..."
Sasuke: "...my beloved brother wanted to told me something before he goes once more time...It's a pity that he couldn't make it in time..." 
Kabuto: "Sasuke, son of a..."
Sasuke: "Tsukiyomi!" 
Kabuto, casted in the genjutsu:  
Sasuke: "Now, you will re-edo tensei Itachi without manipulation of his mind, and you'll end it after having heard what he wanted to told me"
Kabuto, to himself: "kukuku, you moron, sasuke"
Kabuto: "Kuchyose, Edo tensei no jutsu!" 
Kabuto: "Hahahahaha! You fool! as a ninja, you'r very far from your brother, Sasuke! Now you'll be mine!
All the edo tenseis are summoned again in the cavern, even the ones who had been sealed by the shinobi alliance...
Sasuke: "WTF?!!!!!"
Itachi: "WTF?!!!"
Itachi: "what happened... How's this possible? Kabuto, you bastard..."
Kabuto: "don't blame me! Its your brother that forced me to summon you again, for some selfish reason i guess..."
Itachi: "Sasuke, you kidding me?!!!"
Sasuke: "Sorry bro, I only wanted you to tell me what you wanted to...."
Itachi: "Stupid little brother!!! I can't even use Izanami again since my left eye is sealed for ever by having used it!"
Kabuto: "PWAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!"
Kabuto: "madara, come here my dog, you have some uchiha to rape! Show them what is the real strength of the sharingan"
Madara: "Yes, my lord!"

End of the chapter


----------



## Mateush (Jun 11, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Kabuto: "madara, come here my dog, you have some uchiha to rape! Show them what is the real strength of the sharingan"
> Madara: "Yes, my lord!"
> 
> End of the chapter



Suure


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 11, 2012)

I predict the truth about Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Jun 11, 2012)

I hope something good will happen in the next chapter.


----------



## Hiko Seijurou (Jun 11, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> [sp]My predictions:
> 
> Itachi's walking slowly toward Sasuke as he is fading away: "i can still make it..."
> Sasuke is like astonished: "....Itachi...?!"
> ...


lmao, stoned Kishi!


----------



## k2nice (Jun 11, 2012)

Itachi uses Tsukuyomi and extends his disappearance to three chapters of flashbacks telling the secrets of the clan, shisui and other relevant people.


----------



## Bringer (Jun 12, 2012)

A and Tsunade double lariat perfect susanoo


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 12, 2012)

Itachi: Sasuke... I want you to see the life I lived... Perhaps that will change your mind.... Here, take these memor-
Sasuke: Okay, I'm gonna stop you right there. Now look, I don't know what you're thinking, but keep in mind that showing me all the ways Konoha made you suffer isn't exactly going to earn them any brownie points from me.
Itachi: Meh...
<Gives memories to Sasuke>


----------



## Addy (Jun 12, 2012)

so many predictions of kabuto kicking ass


----------



## Ghost (Jun 12, 2012)

BringerOfChaos said:


> A and Tsunade double lariat perfect susanoo



That'll be effective as Magikarp's splash.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 12, 2012)

I predict that the manga returns to the paced, classic style we had before the war started...

[sp]...with a flashback. [/sp]


----------



## OgreMagi (Jun 12, 2012)

Scene: kage vs madaran

*Spoiler*: __ 




Tsunade: what can we do? we are powerless.
OOnoki: all hope is lost.
Tsunade: everyone close ur eyes and turn around!
the rest of the kages close theri eyes and turn around.
Tsunade: I guess its the only way.. (tsunade removes her shirt)
susanoo starts twitching.
madara: wth Im losing control of my suanoo
susannoo pops a boner causing mini earthquakes
madara: go susanoo kill her!
susanno fires a laserbeam at madara killing him instantly.  then no longer able to be summoned susanno itself disappears
tsunade puts her shirt back on.
tsunade: ok everyone you can open your eyes and turn around
oonoki: what happened?
tsunade: i'll tell you when you are older.



the end


----------



## Mariko (Jun 12, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> Scene: kage vs madaran
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





Tsunade's a senju after all...


----------



## takL (Jun 12, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> Scene: kage vs madaran
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



i bet madara altho an old man is a virgin as well. i mean what kind of man would say women are ugly?


----------



## Qizz (Jun 12, 2012)

Madara a virgin?  I bet "the battles" he had with Hashirama where exciting for him. 



Oh shit, im about to be bombarded by the Madara fanboy's.


----------



## DelRappy (Jun 12, 2012)

I predict we'll find out why the fuck Anko was brought to where Sasuke is.

Perhaps she'll be his next victim lol


----------



## Ghost (Jun 12, 2012)

OgreMagi said:


> Scene: kage vs madaran
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



no censoring kishi. 

:ho


----------



## lathia (Jun 12, 2012)

I predict Tobi retreats to re-formulate his plan after hearing about Kabuto's misfortune. Rookies arrive at Naruto's spot and another day goes by. We won't hear about Itachi's doing until Sasuke vs Naruto. Ultimate troll.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 12, 2012)

*Chapter 590: The Snake Empire strikes back!!*

*Itachi slowly approaches Sasuke and wants to poke Sasuke on the forehead, Sasuke looks heartbroken and sheds a tear.*

Sasuke: Nii-san..

Itachi: Sasuke.. I.. 

*scene changes to the other Edos*
Deidara: Fuck, I must go now. And I wanted to show my art.. 

Dan: Tell Tsunade that I love her 

Muu: Dafuq..

*All the other Edos smile as the light slowly eats them up*

*scene changes back to Itachi and Sasuke*
Sasuke: Itachi..

Itachi: This is.. the end.. otouto.. farewell.

???: THATS WHAT YOU THINK!

Itachi & Sasuke: !?

*Kabuto laughs maniacally and has broken outta Izanami.*

Kabuto: You're such a fool, Itachi! Did you seriously think I wasn't prepared for someone genjutsu'ing me? Are you that naive?

Itachi: Kabuto, son of a.. when did you..!?

Kabuto: When did you think that I didn't break out of Izanami? You said it yourself - you have to find your true self in order to break it. Well.. I did find it. My true self.. is Orochimaru-sama!

*Orochimaru's soul is released from the bottle and fuses with Kabuto. He also absorbs Nagato while he's at it.*

Orochimaru: Kukuku.. thank you Kabuto, my most loyal servant. *shows the Rinnegan in his eyes*

*As Kabuto is dead, the light disappears, leaving the Edos on the impure world. *

Orochimaru: I must thank you, Itachi-kun.. thanks to Izanami and Kabuto ending the Edo Tensei, I was able to break free. NOW IM MORE POWERFUL THAN EVER!

Itachi: You monster.. so this was your plan all along!

Orochimaru: From the moment I was sealed in that horrible bottle, I plotted my way out. When you died, I instructed Kabuto to use the Edo Tensei to resurrect you. Thanks to my connections to Danzo, I knew you posessed Uchiha Shisui's eye and the ability to use Izanami. 

Itachi: So the intention to end Edo Tensei..

Orochimaru: ...was simply bait to lure you here and pave the way to my resurrection. You were an excellent puppet without ever guessing the truth. Just like the rest of your life.

Sasuke: What a twist.. so all our efforts were in vain?

Orochimaru: Precisely, my dear Sasuke-kun. But sadly, I have no use for you anymore, neither for your pathetic puppet brother. So I will dispose of you quickly.

Sasuke: COME AND TRY IT, VILE SNAKE! *activates full Susanoo and attacks Orochimaru*

*It gets blocked by a woman who looks very familiar *

Sasuke: Anko..!?

Anko: Kukuku.. yeah, you got it.

Sasuke: So you were in this too!?

Anko: It was all part of the plan. These Konoha idiots are royal fools.

Orochimaru: No need to get worked up over Uchiha scum, my dear.

Anko: Of course, Orochimaru-sama. *bows*
Orochimaru: The plan is complete..

The elder Snake Sage and a bunch of other individuals busts in.

Orochimaru: Behold.. THE SNAKE EMPIRE!

*The snake's revenge is more menacing than ever!!*


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 12, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Chapter 590: The Snake Empire strikes back!!
> 
> Itachi slowly approaches Sasuke and wants to poke Sasuke on the forehead, Sasuke looks heartbroken and sheds a tear.
> Sasuke: Nii-san..
> ...



I don't think so.

We all know Kishi's well established formula:

Orochimaru + Itachi = Orochimaru gets one-paneled.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 12, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> We all know Kishi's well established formula:
> 
> Orochimaru + Itachi = Orochimaru gets one-paneled.



But this is an EMPIRE


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 12, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> But this is an EMPIRE



Next ep they all jump, Sasuke jumps and MID AIR MAMBO KILL BITCH! Sasuke soloes them.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 12, 2012)

I wanted more Madara stomping the Kages 
Sasuke and possibly Naruto will have to do for now!


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 12, 2012)

Seraphiel said:


> Next ep they all jump, Sasuke jumps and MID AIR MAMBO KILL BITCH! Sasuke soloes them.



I wonder if the Empire would have a Kirge too, like Bleach's Vandenreich


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 12, 2012)

Next chapter: Madara evaporates.

Itachi pokes Sasuke's head and evaporates as well.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 12, 2012)

> Next chapter: Madara evaporates


Or Madara pulls a Cell, and he resurrects out of nowhere.


----------



## Shaz (Jun 12, 2012)

Perhaps it reveals that Madara some how broke free from ET, using his Rinnegan.

Though, I'd like the next chapter to get back to Tobi vs Naruto/Kakashi/Gai


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 12, 2012)

*What I want to happen*
Tobi seals the nine tails in his demon
Madara kills Tsunade and Onoki before dying
Madara feats
Tobi feats
*What will happen*
Plot no Justu saves both the kages and naruto
2 pages of will of fire bullshit


----------



## Tregis (Jun 13, 2012)

I really want Madara to find a way to not be released from ET, but he will most likely be released, thus saving the Kages right as he's about to finish them off.

Well, at least I hope we get back to the Tobi fight soon, hopefully next chapter.


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

Kabuto is freed of Izanami, and uses his Yamata no Orochi (Dragon Style) to destroy the cave. Sasuke counters with Perfect Susanoo.


----------



## sagroth (Jun 13, 2012)

Prediction: Next chapter is split between Itachi doing another forehead touch on Sasuke, Madara vanishing, and ending with some dialog between Naruto and Tobi.

I'd prefer they get right to the fight, but that's not how Kishi works.


----------



## Sarun (Jun 13, 2012)

Madara survives the Edo technique cancellation.


----------



## Mariko (Jun 13, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Next chapter: Madara evaporates.
> 
> Itachi pokes Sasuke's head and evaporates as well.



So, basically you predict evaporation everywhere.....?

It's fine for me!

And after that, let's go back to the main plot: Naruto vs Tobi!

Kabuto is no more than the shell of Oro's former "dreamed-self", and Itachi has largely done its job. And Madara as well: showing us what will be the real strength Sasuke will get for the ultimate fight against Naruto. 

So, evaporation and we refocuse on Tobi's identity!


----------



## auem (Jun 13, 2012)

madara use izanagi to save himself from being cancelled...lose a eye...lose susanoo..all back to square one....

itachi poke sasuke and crumbled....sasuke close his eyes...tears come down..it evaporates....sasuke open his eye again...we see elder son's spiral eye manifesting in sasuke...


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 13, 2012)

Madara needs to go if Kishimoto is going to save any surprises for Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> Madara needs to go if Kishimoto is going to save any surprises for Sasuke.



Yes, yes.

After Sasuke's exhaust his EMS power against a revived Kabuto, Madara will be revived once again; this time vai the Rinne Tensei.

I can't wait.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 13, 2012)

Kabuto breaks outta Izanami just in time to sabotage the ending of ET.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 13, 2012)

Kabuto CONTINUES to be trolled in the genjutsu loop against his own Suiton techniques


----------



## Talis (Jun 13, 2012)

We will see a new Rinnegan technique which will prevent Madara to fade away.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 13, 2012)

Some characters better die before this arc is over and at least 1 village btter be destroyed or im calling bullshit.


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Jun 13, 2012)

Itachi touches Sasuke's forehead.
Madara 'dies' before killing one of the kage.
Itachi dies.
Kabuto wakes up.
Re-activates ET.
Madara comes back.
Kills a kage.
Chapter ends.


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

Hossaim said:


> Some characters better die before this arc is over and at least 1 village btter be destroyed or im calling bullshit.



Not going to ask why such stipulations are being placed upon the story.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Jun 13, 2012)

Klue said:


> Not going to ask why such stipulations are being placed upon the story.



because Nagato said this about war: 

crap kind find the page. its when he explain to naruto what war was.

Not making a thread in KL just asking here:
Why did we got a break? 
Also the last several chapters have been short as fuck also. 
thanks

About possible 
there will be a big revelation next chapter.
Some rookie panel yes ROOKIES


----------



## Klue (Jun 13, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> because Nagato said this about war:
> 
> crap kind find the page. its when he explain to naruto what war was.



40,000 characters were killed, and we've seen many fodders die on panel already.


----------



## auem (Jun 13, 2012)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Not making a thread in KL just asking here:
> Why did we got a break?
> *Also the last several chapters have been short as fuck also.
> thanks*
> ...



many double pages(thankfully) are appearing...it is always total  17 pages chapter....
don't understand how can somebody miss this basic fact...


----------



## Mariko (Jun 14, 2012)

Madara pokes each 5 kage's fronthead with susanoo before vanishing... 

But, unfortunatly, the poke's strength is that huge that it actually "lariat" each kage's head...


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jun 14, 2012)

Tobi GG soulrips Killer Bee.
Naruto gets his shit pushed back.


----------



## AoshiKun (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm really expecting a major Uchiha flashback. Most likely Kishi will keep us curious about what will happen in Madara vs Kages for some weeks.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 14, 2012)

Madara should at least kill a Kage before he disappears. Otherwise 

Hopefully Raikage, or Oonoki.


----------



## uZu kZe DiLo (Jun 14, 2012)

prediction :
590 >
Naruto chapter: 590 - the beginning of the end


Itachi: I'm close...
Itachi pokes Sasuke's head.

Sasuke: What!?

Itachi: Sasuke.. I know you are obsessed with revenge, and can't forgive Konoha, but I will give you the Sword of Totsuka and the Yata mirror as a memory of me. I hope....
Itachi disappears in the light.

Sasuke starts to cry.

Kabuto: Keh...Kehehe..

Sasuke turns around and look at Kabuto with darkness in the eyes.

Scene switch to Madara VS 5 kages

Madara: What is this? What is happening!?

5 kages: !?

Madara's perfect susanoo disappears, as well as Madara soon disappears.

Tsunade: Do it now Kazekage!!!!

Gaara: ..Right!
Ultimate Sandstorm Funeral!!
Gaara: Sealed!

A: Finally... Finally is this over.

???: I don't think it is...!

The kages turn around and look at Madara.

Onoki: How is this possible? Kazekage just sealed you...!?

Madara: I used Uchiha's Forbidden Technique, Izanagi.

Mei: Izanagi..?

Madara: Izanagi has the ability to turn reality into illusion, I used it to not die, and escape from Hashirama after the fight with him.

Tsunade: I see.. So that's how you survived.

Madara's mokuton clone appears behind Tsunade and punch her with a susanoo punch in the stomach.

Tsunade hits a big rock and spits blood out of the mouth.
Tsunade: Gah!! I don't have much.. chakra left for this..

A: You....!!!

Madara: Stupid senju, never learn to fear the name of Uchiha!

Scene switch to Sasuke

Sasuke walks to Kabuto and activate EMS.
Sasuke: You will tell me where Uchiha Madara is!
Sasuke use a sharingan genjutsu.

Kabuto: Ghh! I don't have chakra left to do something..

Sasuke: Tell me!

Kabuto: Just.. go to *this* place, and you will.. find him..
Kabuto falls (not dead)

Sasuke use Susanoo punch to get out of the cave.

Sasuke: Brother...
Sasuke activate 3 tomoe.

Sasuke: It looks like Uchiha Madara will be the next I meet...
_*credit : zlad*_


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 15, 2012)

madara won't vanish.....kabuto might have used anko as a vessel to summon madara, so him releasing the jutsu would not release madara....'

now is the perfect time to see the kages bring out their fucking summons already......i wanna see the other four kages' summons.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2012)

I predict... 

Madara is freed from Edo Tensei, just as everyone else was... His parting words are a warning to the five Kage, however. Being revived by Edo Tensei wasn't part of the plan - his partner will see him revived properly soon enough and, when this happens, he'd enjoy a rematch.

The manga then skips over to the Naruto vs Tobi fight, but things are looking pretty dire. Guy and Kakashi are completely out of it, Naruto is exhausted, the Nine Tails can't give him any more chakra and Bee is exhausted and badly injured. In comparison, Tobi is perfectly fine - controlling the Biju the way he did took a lot out of him, but he still has enough chakra to finish the fight.

So he makes his final move, only for all those ninja to finally arrive. Hundreds of them showing up, from all over the ninja world, to back up Naruto and Bee. To keep them safe. To fight beside them. Naruto then accesses Sage Mode, using what little energy he has left.


----------



## Escargon (Jun 15, 2012)

Edo Madara resisting edo Tensei cause of his tarded amount of power.

Itachi erasing the memory of Kabutos dispell by Sasuke.

Naruto kicks Tobi in the ass.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 15, 2012)

One thing I don't understand is why everyone thinks Madara will be summoned by Tobi. Unless Tobi fuses with him I'm not sure how amazing he'll be. It's debatable if he'll have Hashirama's power (I think he will because Tobi claims he took a portion of Hashirama after his battle at VotE), but even if he does, he won't be a Edo, and he'll be a Old Man with no eyes, since he gave them to Nagato. So essentially the only way he'll probably be useful is if he fuses with Tobi or something like that.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 15, 2012)

Velocity said:


> I predict...
> 
> 
> So he makes his final move, only for all those ninja to finally arrive. Hundreds of them showing up, from all over the ninja world, to back up Naruto and Bee. *To keep them safe. To fight beside them.* Naruto then accesses Sage Mode, using what little energy he has left.





..It does sound like vintage Kishi, though.


----------



## shintebukuro (Jun 15, 2012)

My prediction: 

-Madara's spirit begins to ascend, but he leaves some cryptic message before he goes. HQ comments on how Madara and all the Edo's are gone.

-Itachi lands his forehead poke, beginning a genjutsu showing Sasuke the truth.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 15, 2012)

i predict itachi goes to finger  poke sasuke and he slaps his hand away is says "another time brother with tears down his eyes"

madara starts to disintegrating and says his revival for real will soon happen and this is just a precursor.

fight refocuses on tobi and naruto

and at the end tobi defeats and captures naruto and bee with rinnengan/sharingan jutsu


----------



## Talis (Jun 15, 2012)

I got the feeling that Madara will call for Kabuto and notice that he's under an Uchiha genjutsu, dunno but got the rare feeling that Madara is going to teleport to that place.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Jun 16, 2012)

Base Naruto makes Gedo Mazo kneel some more. Muhahahahahahahaha


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 16, 2012)

590: Kurama solos

Scene switch to Tobi
Tobi makes handseal start absorbing everyone
Kurama speak to Naruto and say
give me control of your body this is the only to beat him

Scene switch to Itachi
Itachi touches Sasuke and disappears saying
Sasuke yo momma so fat she's her own volleyball team

Scene switch to Rookies
They arrive at the battle!
Naruma grows a tail and foxeh ears
Eyes turn red and hair start glowing like Supa Saiyan on drugs.

Nurama growls you're my bitch now and dashes at Tobi!
Bijuu-rasengan!
A ball of Bijuu chakra slams into Tobi
Tobi crying turn into ash
Naruma dusts himself off whips out a beer and say "Kurama gg"

Next chapter: The author had a heart attack. Manga suspended indefinitely.


----------



## UzumakiClan315 (Jun 16, 2012)

Itachi will show Sasuke that fugaku was planning to kill him


----------



## Gabe (Jun 16, 2012)

i wonder if kishi will have the guts to make itachi fail by madara not vanishing like the other edos because he is the main threat and when itachi said he had to stop edo madara was shown after he thought about that. this is the reason why i can not see madara staying he wont make itachi fail. 

so next chapter i think we will see the reactions of the battlefields kages surprised after the edo are gone, then we see sasuke killing kabuto oe using genjutsu to find out how to perform edo tensei to revive his clan. and at the end we get back to naruto and tobi.


----------



## Taijukage (Jun 16, 2012)

@uZu kZe DiLo
i wil love it if that happens just for itachi's sheer stupidity 
"i know your a crazy psychopath who wants to butcher everything i just now tried to rescue so here is two invincible weapons. have fun with beating the shit out of everything you come across, bro"
"gee thanks idiot."


----------



## Mantux31 (Jun 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> 590: Kurama solos
> 
> Scene switch to Tobi
> Tobi makes handseal start absorbing everyone
> ...


You forgot pairings


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 16, 2012)

I swear if Tobi doesn't rip Gyuuki and Kurama out of Killer B and Naruto, then this whole war arc will hit lameness level over 9000. 

Just bring some twist Kishi.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 16, 2012)

Taijukage said:


> @uZu kZe DiLo
> i wil love it if that happens just for itachi's sheer stupidity
> "i know your a crazy psychopath who wants to butcher everything i just now tried to rescue so here is two invincible weapons. have fun with beating the shit out of everything you come across, bro"
> "gee thanks idiot."



you were always a massive itachi hater so it's expected from you 

but i would also find it extremely stupid if itachi gives his weapons to sasuke even after knowing he plans to murder people. it would be counter productive


----------



## MS81 (Jun 16, 2012)

I wanna see Tobi vs Naruto,Kakashi,Gai, and Bee again!!!


----------



## Summers (Jun 16, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> 590: Kurama solos
> 
> Scene switch to Tobi
> Tobi makes handseal start absorbing everyone
> ...


I like it. Tobi Phases.


----------



## forkandspoon (Jun 16, 2012)

Itachi is going to transfer some memories to Sasuke (the truth of the Uchiha massacre) and Tobi's real identity. This will cause Sasuke to rush towards the Naruto/Tobi fight.

Naruto starts talk no jutsu again Tobi

Chapter ends


----------



## Turrin (Jun 16, 2012)

The only way Itachi giving Sasuke any of his power would not be the dumbest thing in the series thus far is if he ether gave him Izanami because it's not really effective against the heroes/naruto or if he gave him shit, but with a seal on it that would only remove when Sasuke is fighting to protect someone precious to him. If Itachi gives Sasuke any other kind of power, that would be stupid because it would just cause trouble for the heroes, which is why I doubt he's going to do that with the finger poke. I also don't think he's going to show Sasuke the history of the massacre as a means to turn him to the side of good, if he thought that would work he would have done so long ago & he already said he'd leave Sasuke to Naruto.

So I don't think any of that is going to happen, what I do think is going to happen is we will go back to the Tobi vs Naruto & company battle with it being left hanging what happened to Madara.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Jun 17, 2012)

*I predict :

Kabuto escpes Izanami and Sasuke tries to one-shot him, but Kabuto uses oral rebirth and we have a repeat of this:

Link removed

with Sasuke in Itachi's place 



			
				Jak N Blak said:
			
		


			Base Naruto makes Gedo Mazo kneel some more. Muhahahahahahahaha
		
Click to expand...


This as well *


----------



## hitokugutsu (Jun 17, 2012)

Itachi gaiden coming up


----------



## Black☆Star (Jun 17, 2012)

Lol no, enough of Itachi, hope he dies and never be mentioned or show his face in this manga again


----------



## KevKev (Jun 17, 2012)

I just hope whatever is coming up next, will make people enjoy the manga more :/


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 17, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Itachi gaiden coming up



yes, this needs to take up atleast 10 chapters


----------



## Whirlpool (Jun 17, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes, this needs to take up atleast 30 chapters



Fixed for realism 



.........


----------



## Shattering (Jun 17, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> yes, this needs to take up atleast 10 chapters



Fuck yeah  youg Itachi getting new battle feats one-paneling Kakashi level Uchihas like if they were noobs.


----------



## Blackgallon (Jun 17, 2012)

I think Itachi will try to forehead poke Sasuke, but Sasuke will reverse it and be the one who pokes Itachi on the head and says 'Forgive me, Itachi'.

Would be an awesome little twist imo.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 18, 2012)

I hope to God that Itachi has a flashback, and we see his ruthless side again.

I mean Itachi is awesome and all, but this 'We-are-the-same' crap is getting on my nerves...

Where the fuck is the Itachi that did this??


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 18, 2012)

God, there has been enough of Itachi. No more dragging things on.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 18, 2012)

no more Itachi or his flashbacks... since we will see a ton of those durring the fight between naruto and sasuke... and I hope for no more finger-poke power-ups... since it would destroy instantly the last 2-3months... where itachi is under "protect konoha" and now sasuke said that he will destory konoha... so giving him a power up to a dude that just said that he wants to kill people would be stupid like hell from Kishi's part...

personaly I hope that itachi places sasuke under izanami (and loses his last eye) so he would be able to break from it only if he agree's not to destroy konoha...since talking to sasuke is like talking to a wall nothing will come pass throught this thick skull.... so both kabuto and sasuke would be under that genjutsu while standing in that cave.... it will give some time for other battlegrounds (and maybe the drug on anko would wear off so she could escape)


but I soooo hope that we will go back to narutos fight (or at least see if madara is un-edo-tenseid... going all noooo and I just started to have fun) since vs gedo mazo is allways more interesting than those 2months of flahsbacks with maybe 1chapter of fight in general (if we collected all pages where a fight occured without the talking and flashbacks)


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 18, 2012)

i predict a double issue


----------



## Klue (Jun 18, 2012)

We all know Itachi would save the Kages just in time, but I'm not looking forward to the inevitable truth.

Don't leave us Madara, don't leave us.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> We all know Itachi would save the Kages just in time, but I'm not looking forward to the inevitable truth.
> 
> Don't leave us Madara, don't leave us.



He's not going. There's absolutely no way. 

That said, if we get a chapter of Itachi flashbacks, I think I'm gonna kill myself.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 18, 2012)

Deadway said:


> He's not going. There's absolutely no way.
> 
> That said, if we get a chapter of Itachi flashbacks, I think I'm gonna kill myself.


Rest in peace in advance.

Actually, I dont think we'll see the Itachi flashbacks/messages or whatever until after the war. It seems anticlimatic right now.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 18, 2012)

yep agreed that for now (at least 5-10chapters) no Itachi & Sasuke bullshit... I had to watch this nightmare for 2months... 2months of talking with no results in the end "gona destroy konoha..."

with naruto beign at the lat page and we seeing his battle... I hope we will get back to his battlefield agaisnt tobi... reinforcements arriving and witnessing the madness of this battle.... or kages location and madara going poof and then wondering what happened

kinda everything will do except the uchiha duo im just sick of it.... normaly there were allways sneak peeks into other battlefields and then we return to this one fight... but those small breaks were good... but now it was just 2months of the same shit... each chapter we got a new eye technique out of th ass (forbidden one)... the same new forms of susano >__< (susano (bones) ->susano (muscles) -> susano (skin) -> susano legs -> susano clones with legs (gangrape) -> perfect susano -> even more solid perfect susano 

seriously how many more bullshit of this kind >__> that's why I hope for change of battlefield for a while.... kinda make tobi retreat and use the substitutes for work... like use 9tails chakra from kin-gin brothers to awaken partly the 10tails.... 

kinda to do something... my guess is that tobi will retreat as soon as naruto breaks his mask and we learn his identity...

but damn if itachi passes a new tech to sasuke as he just said that he will destroy konoha then I can see some angry people goiung to kishi's office with guns


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 18, 2012)

want moar Madara


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jun 18, 2012)

Madara and Tobi are the heroes of this manga, I'm rooting for them.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 18, 2012)

dont know why everyone hating on the uchiha fight..

they know everytime they saw the uchiha bros they jizzed themselves.

with that being said

my new predication is that the secret of what suigetsu and juugo found.

probably the secret in resurrecting dead people...

/facepalm


----------



## Gabe (Jun 18, 2012)

if itachi shows sasuke the past i dont think we will see it or maybe he wont see it till after his fight with naruto


----------



## Summers (Jun 18, 2012)

Flashback Marathon.


----------



## Lovely (Jun 18, 2012)

Its been a long two weeks. Early spoilers by tomorrow would be a nice treat. 

I predict that Itachi will trigger something in Sasuke's mind. I'm sure Naruto will also be present in the chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 18, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> *God, there has been enough of Itachi*. No more dragging things on.



not yet. more itachi


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 18, 2012)

i predict more itachi and then a three year time skip then more itachi


----------



## Xnr (Jun 18, 2012)

I predict that Edo Tensei zombies are released of Kabuto's control but the technique is not cancelled. Madara proceeds to play with the Kages.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 18, 2012)

I want Naruto this week, we had enough of the sauce


----------



## sadino (Jun 18, 2012)

Two weeks for Itachi to poke Sasuke's head again.Meh.


----------



## mellomuse (Jun 18, 2012)

I predict shirtless Itachi.  FINALLY.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm sure there is time for some relevant final words.



mellomuse said:


> I predict shirtless Itachi.  FINALLY.



Screw that. 

Where's my ponytail less Itachi? I want to see what his hair actually looks like.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I want Naruto this week, we had enough of the sauce



You mean we had enough Itachi, we didn't have Sauce at all.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 19, 2012)

Hmm, I predicted Tobi's mask getting cracked somehow as a cliff hanger.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 19, 2012)

I wouldn't mind a Madara flashback arc to occur around about now..

Though I suspect that will come when he is revived properly and defeated


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

i just want to see one thing:

madara knowing somehow who itachi and sasuke are. itachi killed the clan as madara wanted and sasuke is carrying out madara's other goal of destroying konoha.


 it would be awesome if he knew that itachi defeated him:

kages "we won "
madara "no you didn't"
kages "we defeated you "
madara "only an uchiha can kill an uchiha "

*after the war ends and they learn the truth about itachi*

kages "we suck "


----------



## ch1p (Jun 19, 2012)

I predict Madara staying on the battlefield.

I also predict Itachi's flasback, but perhaps not for this chapter, as there was a no chapter last week. While Kishi is a sucker for flashbacks, he wouldn't be this cruel. 



UzumakiClan315 said:


> Itachi will show Sasuke that fugaku was planning to kill him



For Itachi's eye. Everything a lie, from his bro who was good all along to the the family he was trying to avenge who was ready to sacrifice him for power. Parallel with Madara and his bro, while we're at it.

Such a mindscrew would break the kid. Considering Sasuke's "career" in this department, this prediction has a high chance of success.


----------



## Kyu (Jun 19, 2012)

Moar feats from Perfect Susano'o.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 19, 2012)

If Madara is about to leave, _please_ have him finish  at least one of the Kage. Most likely Tsuchikage.

Kishi is entering Oda territory with regards to character deaths.

Has there been a single notable death on the allied side during this war?


----------



## Mariko (Jun 19, 2012)

Why do you all guys wait for some kage's death?

it's a shonen after all... Good guys win and bad one dies...



Besides, there's no need for one of them to die to confirm madara's stength since he's god level and he's having fun fighting the 5 kages at the same time... 

We know all we needed to know about him: i mean we know the power Naruto will face when he will fight sauce... I think that was the purpose for kishi by introducing madara during this war.

We can assume that we will see some KM naruto vs Ultimate susanoo's saske...

So, leave the kages in peace. They're old and they'll die soon....


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 19, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Why do you all guys wait for some kage's death?
> 
> So, leave the kages in peace. They're old and they'll die soon....



because they just need to die. at least onoki.. come on now. this is war


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 19, 2012)

ero_luffy said:


> Why do you all guys wait for some kage's death?
> 
> it's a shonen after all... Good guys win and bad one dies...
> 
> ...



Isn't it obvious? We want one or more of the kages to die so the war gets more of an impact. We know the good guys will win in the end, but while we know the ultimate outcome the biggest pull the mangaka has is his ability to make the ultimate victory of the good guys appear difficult.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 19, 2012)

kages should die after each doing some amazing things

since everybody who isn't a kage has been more impressive. 

-fodders surviving meteors
-dodai fighting 3rd raikage
-itachi soloing
-naruto soloing
-killer bee showing why he's the greatest support
-kakashi and guy being masters
-fodder sealers sealing many edos 
-konoha 9 beating zetsu's
-generals beating edos and zetsus

kages have done nothing (except onoki and gaara) now they either need to step up, sit down or lay in the dirt

i like the kages, that is why i am dissapointed in them, even against madara they have shown no reason to respect their power. 

it's all up to the regular crows itachi summoned to one panel sasuke and maybe a new Datclone


----------



## auem (Jun 19, 2012)

i bet no kage will die in this war...because we expect it kishi will play this game,near death but rescued in nick of time...


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 19, 2012)

One of the Kage better fucking die


----------



## Ezekial (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope Madz bitchslaps Itachi before he vanishes


----------



## Lews Therin Telamon (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going to cry if Madara vanishes without killing a single kage.  Why does he have to disappear? He and Tobi are the best characters in the manga, by far. He deserves more than this.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Jun 19, 2012)

I hope that this isn't a throwaway transitional chapter. There are still fights going on.
Hopefully this is a Tobi Chapter. That would make me happy. I don't want to see 18 pages of shinobi cheering about a war they mostly sucked at.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 19, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> I hope Madz bitchslaps Itachi before he vanishes



Madara knows better than to mess with Itachi.


----------



## Talis (Jun 19, 2012)

At last chapter almost finally, i think something excisting will happen, i think Kishi took a break to come up with some plot reason to prevent Madara being sealed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 19, 2012)

Ezekial said:


> I hope Madz bitchslaps Itachi before he vanishes



*ring ring*

Kishimoto : moshi moshi
Madara : Yo Kishi, its Madz.
Kishimoto : sup ?
Madara : Fine. Look, anti Itachi fandom is mad, and they are relying on me to kick his ass. I need a couple of confirmations though...
K : Like what ? 
M : I heard he went blind in one eye.
K : correct...
M : SO he doesn't have Susano'o ? I mean, he doesn't have Totsuka right ? 
K : Well yeah I guess...
M : Are we absolutely sure about this ?
K : Yes...
M : Look man... If I go there... And that bitch whips out Totsuka and puts me in that god damn gourd of his.... We are going to have serious problems here. Do you get that ?
K : Dude look its alright. I am telling you. Just fucking go alright ?!?
M : Hmph. Itachi.. HERE I COME ! 

*Kishi hangs up*

K : I lied... 


Next chapter : End of MadarA ?!?!


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Jun 19, 2012)

loool3 said:


> At last chapter almost finally, i think something excisting will happen, i think Kishi took a break to come up with some plot reason to prevent Madara being sealed.



I think Kishi took a break for the sake of taking a break. Kishi probably already had what he was going to do for the next chapter already thought out. I don't believe writers work week by week in terms of thinking what to do next, it's essentially just to draw the stuff out and write the script down, but the general idea of what's going to happen is probably already done, and Kishi probably has the next few chapters done in the same manner. 

So yah, pretty sure Kishi was just taking a break for some personal time.

Also, I don't see why people are so set on Edo Madara staying, it's already been established he was expecting to be brought back by a different means, I'm sure if Kishi wants Madara to stick around he'd just do it the way Madara originally was thinking. Plus I'd say it works out for the better:
Edo Madara: Okay bitches time to die.
Mei: Hold on one second
*Mei does naughty things to Gaara*
Mei: Ahhhh...now I can die happy.
Gaara: D:
Tsunade D:
Killer A: D:
Onoki: >:| Bitch that's my man
Mei: Please, he doesn't want an old wrinkle man like you.
Tsunade: This is our chance...*Seductive look*
Killer A: Right! *Aroused look*
*Tsunade and Killer A play some cards(No not strip poker)*
*Mei and Onoki are fighting*
*Gaara is just so confused*
*Edo Madara starts disappearing*
Edo Madara: ...Uh...bye guys?
*Edo Madara is gone*
Random half dead ninja...or maybe Temari randomly appears: Hey look Madara is gone!
Onoki: Yah, this was the plan all along.
Mei: We won, we are awesome.
Tsunade: Woot, lets gamble.
Killer A: I'mma fap with my left arm 
Gaara:  I feel so violated.
*Madara comes back*
Madara: Oh hey, Tobi brought me back :3
Mei: ...Bitch, he wants me *Slaps Onoki*
Onoki: Oh no you didn't *Slaps Mei*
Killer A: Got any 4's?
Tsunade: Go Fish.
Gaara:  I can't go on anymore.
Madara: Uh...fuck this.
*Madara goes somewhere else*
Mei: Plan worked again.
Onoki: Yup, oh hey, lets have a threesome with Gaara later.
Mei: Yah 
Tsunade: Great thing about this is that no one died.
Killer A: We are just that good.
Gaara: ...
Tsunade: ...Well 4/5 isn't bad 
Edo Madara: Time to die.
*Madara disappears*
Kages: Well that's done with.
*Five minutes later*
Madara: Back.
Kages: Fuck!


----------



## T-Bag (Jun 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *ring ring*
> 
> Kishimoto : moshi moshi
> Madara : Yo Kishi, its Madz.
> ...



hahahahah "so.. he doesnt have totsuka right?" that line had me dying man looool


----------



## Ico (Jun 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *ring ring*
> 
> Kishimoto : moshi moshi
> Madara : Yo Kishi, its Madz.
> ...



Awesome.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 19, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> *ring ring*
> 
> Kishimoto : moshi moshi
> Madara : Yo Kishi, its Madz.
> ...



Kubo should totally write this chapter.


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 19, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> kages should die after each doing some amazing things
> 
> since everybody who isn't a kage has been more impressive.
> 
> ...



come on this is not fair... becouse how can they fight something that cant be killed (edo tensei)... they would already kill madara few times but since he is edo tensei it didnt hurt him a bit... he has infinite chakra so he doesnt get tired while the living ones do get tired... the guy has rinnegan powers... MS powers... susano... and wood element that belongs to the strongest kage...

dude throws meteors and creates susano huge as mountain...or poisonus forest.... how can you call this fair fight ? vs living person OK but vs immortal edo tensei its a bit too much.... its amazing that they were able to survive for such long time... while against such odds

so lets put those "fodders that were sooo immpresive" against madara ?  they were shaking just from hearing the name Madara... or madara showed a wood wave the fodders went "we are all doomed"


besides it was "onoki" who stopped the meteors so some fodders survived... garra used sand and other ninjas used their tech to protect themselfs from the impact

dodai fighting raikage ? where ? all he did was support naruto with his gum jutsu and allow naruto to speak to 8tails... naruto was the one that was fighting 3rd raikage

ehem you point Zetsu fodder army as a threat ?... if you can recall those generals and jounins were getting their asses kicked by those zetsus... they were able to coutner attack only when naruto showed up and pinpointed each zetsu with his biju sense.... the same naruto helped to defeat those edos so the sealing team could use their jutsu to seal the enemy... if edo movement was not stopped by strong attack (the pettaling thing) they wouldnt be able to seal them....

like how garra tried to seal kages... there was an auto counter seal... they were not able to get sealed until they were defetaed in a fight and needed time to regenerate the body


ehem... other kages are kages if they have a normal living oponent... like mei was able to kill sasuke 1v1... but zetsu and his spores interfered and has stolen chakra and gaved sasuke.... but without zetsu's help he would be dead.... raikage almost killed sasuke too but he escaped like a little bitch by destroying the celling with susano... onoki would have killed sasuke with his dust element but tobi saved sasuke... so they are strong if there are not many odds like susano or rinnegan powers connected and if its a person that can be killed and not is immortal as its a cheat in itself...


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Kubo should totally write this chapter.



if you reverse kubo' name you will get kishimoto


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2012)

Madara: Now, Kages...I will scatter your paths!!...?!
*Starts disappearing*
Kages: Is he...lagging out? Lol 
Madara: brb 
*Izanagi/Rinne Tensei*
Kages:WTF!! Haxxor!
Madz: So...where were we? 
Kishi:*trollface*


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 19, 2012)

madara vanish
kages cheer
tobi decides that he has failed and he senses the failure of kabuto
rinnegan eye begins to spin
the ghost have madara has revived to his true form
and tobi dies


----------



## Perverted King (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going to laugh if Onoki survives this shit.


----------



## Talis (Jun 19, 2012)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I think Kishi took a break for the sake of taking a break. Kishi probably already had what he was going to do for the next chapter already thought out. I don't believe writers work week by week in terms of thinking what to do next, it's essentially just to draw the stuff out and write the script down, but the general idea of what's going to happen is probably already done, and Kishi probably has the next few chapters done in the same manner.
> 
> So yah, pretty sure Kishi was just taking a break for some personal time.
> 
> ...


Itachi's ''Madara'' still hasn't been revealed. 
Both can't go away before they do.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 19, 2012)

a predict kabuto vs itachi fight (the most exciting for all of the members ) to be on an eternal loop then another glasses backstory when itachi learns another suiton and breaks kabuto glasses. kabuto goes on an off panel rampage

next chapter: super perfect susanoo is released

the amount of excitement this forum would have is unthinkable


----------



## Hiei312 (Jun 19, 2012)

In a sudden twist, all the chapters from now until the end of Naruto will be Itachi vs Kabuto in infinite loop.


----------



## Superstars (Jun 19, 2012)

Just get to Tobi already, you all know deep down Madara is done.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 19, 2012)

Itachi trolls us all by using Izanagi to avoid fading away.


----------



## Talis (Jun 19, 2012)

Kabuto will take over Itachi's body, so Itachi will fight against Kabuto inside himself.
Itachi here Itachi there, Itachis everywhere. 
In the end Orochimaru's also shows up to take over the kings body and you know whats going to happen, *just as planned, 1 paneled*. 
Orochimaru's last words gonna make Sasuke cry, it will be something like ''Sasuke why aren't you so cool like Itachi''.


----------



## Yachiru (Jun 19, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Kabuto will take over Itachi's body, so Itachi will fight against Kabuto inside himself.
> Itachi here Itachi there, Itachis everywhere.
> In the end Orochimaru's also shows up to take over the kings body and you know whats going to happen, *just as planned, 1 paneled*.
> Orochimaru's last words gonna make Sasuke cry, it will be something like ''Sasuke why aren't you so cool like Itachi''.



The King will discover his true self


----------



## DelRappy (Jun 19, 2012)

I predict the villain group turning the tide somehow, due to Tobi's plans or whatever. If that doesn't happen, it's GG for them, Tobi's scared of Naruto already, and if he dies it'll be Scott Sasuke vs the World.

And then it'll be GG for this manga unless Kishi makes up a big twist, for once.


----------



## limbo Kakashi (Jun 19, 2012)

We finally get to see shisui in a potential flashback.


Onoki keeps up the bravado speech


Susanoo shows feat and kages go splat.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 19, 2012)

Madara stays to roflmao stomp some more.


----------



## OneHitKill (Jun 19, 2012)

Itachi is gonna talk some bullshit for 95% of the chapter and at the last 4 panels we see a beaten down Madara on the floor disappearing with the 4th Raikage wiping the dirt off his face.


Naruto 590: The rebirth of thunder 



*Spoiler*: __ 



 Don't feel like writing shit this time :sanji 




:sanji


----------



## KevKev (Jun 19, 2012)

Lol

The beginning of Konoha 11 vs Sasuke


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 19, 2012)

naijaboykev28 said:


> Lol
> 
> The beginning of Konoha 11 vs Sasuke



carnage coming to the battlefield?

sakura's poison gas is gonna solo


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2012)

i am expecting the beginning of the uchiha massacre gaiden...mainly for the fact that kishi took a break, its a sign, he might be doing research. During the uchiha flashback of naruto vs sasuke at VotE, he also took a break for research because of the flashback. Perhaps its the same thing this time


----------



## vered (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am expecting the beginning of the uchiha massacre gaiden...mainly for the fact that kishi took a break, its a sign, he might be doing research. During the uchiha flashback of naruto vs sasuke at VotE, he also took a break for research because of the flashback. Perhaps its the same thing this time



the amount of revelations coming from such a flashback would be huge so i hope for something like that however i first want to see Madara/kages conclusion.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 19, 2012)

If we don't get any flashbacks of VOTE from MAdara before he vanishes i'll be every upset


----------



## Revolution (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i am expecting the beginning of the uchiha massacre gaiden...mainly for the fact that kishi took a break, its a sign, he might be doing research. During the uchiha flashback of naruto vs sasuke at VotE, he also took a break for research because of the flashback. Perhaps its the same thing this time



This is the best possible thing That can happen, and a reason I predict Kakashi is god is disappointed.  I cannot get over my disappointment that Itachi tried to ditch his brother and remained silent THIS WHOLE TIME.  It is too late for forgiveness now, no matter how much he reveals, because its something aitachi shuld have done the second he noticed Sasuke.  Only 3 seconds.  Thats all Itachi needed to give to Sasuke to answer all his questions.  Instead he was an asshole.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 19, 2012)

tobi loses all the battles but wins the war

nine tails and bee caught


----------



## spiritmight (Jun 19, 2012)

Praying for a Madara flashback arc


----------



## Gabe (Jun 19, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> tobi loses all the battles but wins the war
> 
> nine tails and bee caught



naruto is not losing the kyuubi


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2012)

vered said:


> the amount of revelations coming from such a flashback would be huge so i hope for something like that however i first want to see Madara/kages conclusion.


well we need to consider few things.



this flashback could reveal:

- what is written on the tablet, that would be related to rikudou, juubi and the origin of the uchiha powers.
- tobi's true identity.
- a better explanation on why the eye of the moon plan exists.

so chances are that we will get the flashback before madara vanishes, because i think that it might explain something important about him and tobi


----------



## BlinkST (Jun 19, 2012)

OneHitKill said:


> Itachi is gonna talk some bullshit for 95% of the chapter and at the last 4 panels we see a beaten down Madara on the floor disappearing with the 4th Raikage wiping the dirt off his face.
> 
> 
> Naruto 590: The rebirth of thunder
> ...


Oh come on 

Anways, Madara is done, then Kishimoto switches back to Sasuke and his festuring hatred.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> This is the best possible thing That can happen, and a reason I predict Kakashi is god is disappointed.  I cannot get over my disappointment that Itachi tried to ditch his brother and remained silent THIS WHOLE TIME.  It is too late for forgiveness now, no matter how much he reveals, because its something aitachi shuld have done the second he noticed Sasuke.  Only 3 seconds.  Thats all Itachi needed to give to Sasuke to answer all his questions.  Instead he was an asshole.



i think that itachi finally decided at the last minute


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 19, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> i think that itachi finally decided at the last minute



itachi decided to trap sasuke in izanami last minute  he can release all his hatred there


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Jun 19, 2012)

Gabe said:


> naruto is not losing the kyuubi




lose it or not

he will be captured though

it was told by the oracle.


----------



## Mercury Smile (Jun 19, 2012)

> lose it or not
> 
> he will be captured though
> 
> it was told by the oracle.


What? You mean the old frog, I don't recall.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm pretty hyped for this chapter.

Lovin' the Madara pwnage and I wonder what could Itachi's last words be.


----------



## Kanki (Jun 19, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> This is the best possible thing That can happen, and a reason I predict Kakashi is god is disappointed.  I cannot get over my disappointment that Itachi tried to ditch his brother and remained silent THIS WHOLE TIME.  It is too late for forgiveness now, no matter how much he reveals, because its something aitachi shuld have done the second he noticed Sasuke.  Only 3 seconds.  Thats all Itachi needed to give to Sasuke to answer all his questions.  Instead he was an asshole.



I wouldn't mind that, depending on how it's done and as long as we get new info.

Knowing Kishi he'll probably use it as another way to give Itachi yet another haxx jutsu.


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2012)

If Itachi doesn't reveal at least something new..

I would be pissed. 

Enough with the bloody cliffhangers. Its been 4 years since we heard the story from Tobi. Its about time we get some new material, have light shed on the massacre because to me, some of the details seem a bit shady.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 19, 2012)

foreign said:


> If Itachi doesn't reveal at least something new..
> 
> I would be pissed.


Fuck more Itachi shit.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 19, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> Fuck more Itachi shit.



The only Uchiha I wanna see is Tobi getting his ass kicked by Naruto


----------



## Guiness (Jun 19, 2012)

Yeah, Itachi should just go.

He has an ending worthy of his character.

But I would like him to answer at least some of Sasuke's question or reveal something at least. That Kabuto fight was very underwhelming and Kishi should at least do that much to his readership.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 19, 2012)

The Edos vanish, Itachi leaves a vital final gift info about the night of the Uchiha Massacre in Sasuke's mind but it is not revealed. Sasuke considers what to do at this point while Kabuto awakens from Izanami.

Rest of the chapter goes back and stays focused on Kages vs Madara (I am sure he'll stay).


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jun 19, 2012)

Anyways my prediction.

Madara survives via Izanagi and leaves to collect Nagato's(Madara's) other Rinnegan eye that Tobi left behind. 

Some panels of Itachi's final goodbye and the rest is Naruto and co vs Tobi.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Due to all the preparations of Madara's Edo Tensei, he's the only one not cancelled. Though he does sense it coming and he also senses Tobi nearby. Kabuto awakens and inflicts a blow on Sasuke and then rest of the chapter Naruto vs Tobi, Naruto finally getting his second wind.


----------



## Skywalker (Jun 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> The only Uchiha I wanna see is Tobi getting his ass kicked by Naruto


Hopefully Tobi isn't an Uchiha at all.



foreign said:


> Yeah, Itachi should just go.
> 
> He has an ending worthy of his character.


I preferred his first death, he got what he wanted, and left it at that, I really liked him then.

Now, I'm not even sure.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Jun 19, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I preferred his first death, he got what he wanted, and left it at that, I really liked him then.
> 
> Now, I'm not even sure.


Since he got what he wanted in his first death, how the hell did Kabuto manage to bind his soul to the 'impure world'?


----------



## auem (Jun 19, 2012)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Since he got what he wanted in his first death, how the hell did Kabuto manage to bind his soul to the 'impure world'?



where is it stated that only unfulfilled soul can be bounded by edo-tensei...???

only thing we know is that edo can release themselves if not controlled...


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 19, 2012)

You can only be released from Edo Tensei if your soul has no regrets.

Itachi did, and still does have, a shitton of regrets.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm predicting that we will go back to the Tobi vs Naruto fight after Sasuke kills Kabuto.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 20, 2012)

The only thing I wanna see is the contents of Orochimaru's scroll, the biggest mystery in this manga. 

Suigets should be arriving by now.

If that happens it'll be a cliffhanger anyway.


----------



## Brain Slug (Jun 20, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The only thing I wanna see is the contents of Orochimaru's scroll, the biggest mystery in this manga.
> 
> Suigets should be arriving by now.
> 
> If that happens it'll be a cliffhanger anyway.



I am almost entirely convinced it's the location of the third sage training location.  The humid bone forst, or whatever.  Suigetsu's going to give it to Sasuke.  And Sasuke will learn to become the hawk sage!

/crazyfantheory

Edit: On topic: I hope we shift between the three major battlefields, showing the three draw to a close, or a climax.  For example, Kabuto breaking out of Izanami, Madara breaking out of Edo Tensei, and Tobi unveiling his mask.  A triple whammy chapter to end the war.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 20, 2012)

Brain Slug said:


> I am almost entirely convinced it's the location of the third sage training location.  The humid bone forst, or whatever.  Suigetsu's going to give it to Sasuke.  And Sasuke will learn to become the hawk sage!
> 
> /crazyfantheory



That'd be Tengu mode, as depicted in chapter 558.

That will most likely happen down the road but it's not what the scroll contains.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jun 20, 2012)

madara goes poof. end of story.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara goes poof and Raikage somehow believes he soloed him.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 20, 2012)

Please, keep discussion and predictions relevant to this upcoming chapter. Debate on Tobi's identity has plenty of threads already.


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can only be released from Edo Tensei if your soul has no regrets.
> 
> Itachi did, and still does have, a shitton of regrets.



indeed which is why i think itachi may be lying to sasuke.


----------



## Phemt (Jun 20, 2012)

Huh? If that was the case he wouldn't have said "I can still make it", and he wouldn't be engulfed in the flash of light.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara will vanish and we'll cut to a scene where Tobi goes "Aha" or "Finally" or "Now my plan can go into action" or something along those lines. It will be implied that he will rex Madara again, but we won't see it or know about it for certain for a while yet. :ho

Then we go to Itachi and Sasuke and hear Itachi's final words.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> You can only be released from Edo Tensei if your soul has no regrets.
> 
> Itachi did, and still does have, a shitton of regrets.



i would be fine if this was true, but:

1. itachi is turning into paper, the spotlight is shining in him, he sees the light at the end of the solo 

2. itachi said he has no regrets

3. no edos would really disappear since they would all have regrets. the evil ones regretting not being able to  win the fight and the good ones regretting ever being summoned.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara will vanish and we'll cut to a scene where Tobi goes "Aha" or "Finally" or "Now my plan can go into action" or something along those lines. It will be implied that he will rex Madara again, but we won't see it or know about it for certain for a while yet. :ho
> 
> Then we go to Itachi and Sasuke and hear Itachi's final words.



Tobi didn't know Madara was summoned until Naruto told him, I doubt he'd know when he disappears.



eyeknockout said:


> i would be fine if this was true, but:
> 
> 1. itachi is turning into paper, the spotlight is shining in him, he sees the light at the end of the solo
> 
> ...



That quote was in reference to why Itachi can be Edo Tensei'd in the first place.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 20, 2012)

The longer this manga goes away from Naruto's/Tobi's fight and we get more of Wanktachi, the less interest I have in it.


----------



## lo0p (Jun 20, 2012)

Like most of you I've always thought that Kishi would go the easy route and make Madara vanish along with the other Edo Tensei.  But lately I've been thinking otherwise.  One of the main plot points of this whole story is to unite all the villages, right?  How will it serve this if they all work together to try and beat Madara but fail?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm expecting some Itachi bullshit, that forehead tap and uchiha massacre flashback.


I hope we get a panel of Naruto or Kurama


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

lo0p said:


> Like most of you I've always thought that Kishi would go the easy route and make Madara vanish along with the other Edo Tensei.  But lately I've been thinking otherwise.  One of the main plot points of this whole story is to unite all the villages, right?  How will it serve this if they all work together to try and beat Madara but fail?



Madara may very well stick around but he isn't going to be defeated by the kages.

He's been far too hyped for that. Once a villain gets written up as the strongest person ever to exist barring the god-figure (the RS), the only person capable of defeating him is the hero, likely with assistance from the anti-hero. 

That means:
a) Madara vanishes now and returns later for Naruto (and Sasuke) to fight.
-or-
b) Madara sticks around and somehow ditches when he learns about what is happening elsewhere. This would be possible if Naruto did something with the Kyuubi or RS chakra that would intrigue Madara enough.
-or-
c) Madara sticks around and defeats the kages.

That's also in order of likelihood, IMO.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2012)

edo madara getting defeated by the kages? it will never happen


----------



## Gunners (Jun 20, 2012)

It'd be funny if upon sensing that he is leaving the world he sends another meteor crushing down or burns them all with Amatseru out of spite.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

im not sure if its T or not probably not though:


速報、とにかく急展開 
まず、マダラが穢土転の状態で輪廻転生の術を使った 
トビの仮面の下はシスイ 
イタチ消滅


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

lo0p said:


> Like most of you I've always thought that Kishi would go the easy route and make Madara vanish along with the other Edo Tensei.  But lately I've been thinking otherwise.  One of the main plot points of this whole story is to unite all the villages, right?  How will it serve this if they all work together to try and beat Madara but fail?



make each kage an edo, give them each a sharingan with full mastery, and double their stamina. then take away edo madara's wood release powers

kages still get raped


----------



## Deadway (Jun 20, 2012)

Breaking, sudden expansion anyway
First of all, Madara is using the art of reincarnation in the state of this impure world transfer
Tobi is under the mask of Shisui
Annihilation weasel


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

crazy spoilers if true.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Jun 20, 2012)

spoiler is fake


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> im not sure if its T or not probably not though:
> 
> 
> 速報、とにかく急展開
> ...



Breaking, sudden expansion anyway First of all, Madara is using the art of reincarnation in the state of this impure world transfer Tobi is under the mask of Shisui Annihilation weasel

so shisui is tobi
madara reincarnates 
itachi annihilates, or gets annihilated (:rofl impossible i know)

not sure if this is too reliable but it doesn't seem too crazy


----------



## Kαrin (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> im not sure if its T or not probably not though:
> 
> 
> 速報、とにかく急展開
> ...



I will f*cking rage if this turns out to be true.


----------



## Deadway (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi's gone, thats that. 
Madara reincarnating himself shouldn't be a surprise. 
Tobi being under Sishui's genjutsu...now that's interesting.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 20, 2012)

Deadway said:


> Breaking, sudden expansion anyway
> First of all, Madara is using the art of reincarnation in the state of this impure world transfer
> Tobi is under the mask of Shisui
> Annihilation weasel



Man NF, we're boss guessers


----------



## christoncrutches (Jun 20, 2012)

holy shit !


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> im not sure if its T or not probably not though:
> 
> 
> 速報、とにかく急展開
> ...







Deadway said:


> Breaking, sudden expansion anyway
> First of all, Madara is using the art of reincarnation in the state of this impure world transfer
> Tobi is under the mask of Shisui
> Annihilation weasel




Doubt it.

For one, when have we ever received so much matter in one chapter? (unless this one is a double)


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara reviving himself with Rinne tensei would be too epic to be true.
people on 2ch think its fake though.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

Predicting another "Dat Madara "


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

From what I got Madara merged with Tobi.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Fake and gay.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

people in 2ch have gone crazy too..they are not sure whether this is real T though...tripcode is diff...


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 20, 2012)

I doubt that spoiler is true.
too crazy.


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> im not sure if its T or not probably not though:
> 
> 
> 速報、とにかく急展開
> ...



I doubt that these are true.


----------



## DremolitoX (Jun 20, 2012)

Shisui=tobi is fucking STUPID.


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 20, 2012)

I am promoting it for a very long time, but I hope we finally see if Tobi is really Shisui (or uses the body of Shisui). We have never seen Shisuis corpse, he used the strongest genjutsu of all Uchiha and he is connected to different main antagonists (Tobi, Danzo, Itachi, Naruto). So I am very excited..


----------



## Harbour (Jun 20, 2012)

Too much drugs per one spoiler. Its obviously fake.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

auem said:


> people in 2ch have gone crazy too..they are not sure whether this is real T though...tripcode is diff...



yea trip code is different.
but an epic chapter if it were true.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

certainly fake...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Seems fake. I doubt all of that could happen in just one chapter, hell I doubt it could happen in a double release too.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Tobi is Shisui ?


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> yea trip code is different.
> but an epic chapter if it were true.



see post no. 537...i am not sure any more...


----------



## lo0p (Jun 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> From what I got Madara merged with Tobi.



Like this?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

If the spoilers are true, that would be the most action in a chapter maybe ever.


I hope they are, though. I could use some entertainment tomorrow.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

hmm people in 2ch are discussing the trip code.it might be true after all im not sure.
if true than holy shit.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 20, 2012)

THAT FAKE SPOILER IS MINDBLOWING.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't care if it is fake, that spoiler would be great. 
Shisui's a new candidate for FV!


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

there is a chance that spoiler may be real...brace yourself guys...


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

it seems T used this tripcode previously...


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Epic fake spoilers. Just too good to be true. 



Kotoamatsukami said:


> I am promoting it for a very long time, but I hope we finally see if Tobi is really Shisui (or uses the body of Shisui). We have never seen Shisuis corpse, he used the strongest genjutsu of all Uchiha and he is connected to different *main antagonists *(Tobi, Danzo, Itachi, *Naruto*). So I am very excited..



I like how you called Naruto an antagonist.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

amazing if Madara can actually use Rinne tensei to revive himself while being an edo.perhaps using hell realm's Enma the way that asura body was healed/revived.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

If the chapter is true, who are you betting kicked off Tobi's mask ? xD


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> If the chapter is true, who are you betting kicked off Tobi's mask ? xD


Hopefully Naruto with a Rasengan to the face.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Tobi being suisui is interesting to say the least if true.
a huge revelation.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2012)

The only thing for sure is that Itachi is doing that forehead tap on Sasuke, everything else is bull droppings.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> If the chapter is true, who are you betting kicked off Tobi's mask ? xD



Better question: who recognized him?

The masters!


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> Tobi being suisui is interesting to say the least if true.
> a huge revelation.



Would not make sense, Why would he give Danzou and Itachi his eyes? 


Maybe Tobi's body might look like Shisui


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought Shisui was too young to do the Kyuubi attack. Unless ofc the Mask is something handed down from generation to generation.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> Tobi being suisui is interesting to say the least if true.
> a huge revelation.



in that case,i am pretty sure tobi is using shisui's deadbody....not shisui himself..


----------



## dream (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> If the chapter is true, who are you betting kicked off Tobi's mask ? xD



My money is on Gai, if he can get the drop on Jiraiya then he can probably get the drop on Tobi if Tobi is busy with Naruto and Kakashi.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

If Tobi really is Suishi and Itachi disappears without interacting with him, I will rage. I predict madness.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

you realize that if tobi is shisui then that means itachi would have to be revived again, or stopped from disintegrating or maybe an itachi gaiden. he's the closest one to shisui along with danzo


----------



## calimike (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish spoiler is real. maybe T used another PC from different location not his home.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> My money is on Gai, if he can get the drop on Jiraiya then he can probably get the drop on Tobi if Tobi is busy with Naruto and Kakashi.



Of course it's Gai, why do you think I said "kicked" instead of some general action like "removed"   Gai has a tendency to kick people in the face.

Gai: "YOU! Show me your YOUTHFUL FACE!"
*kicks mask off tobi*
Gai: O_O...................*vomits* Put it back on >__________>


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Shisui? But we also already know that both of his eyes were taken away (1 Danzo & the other by Itachi). So how is this even possible? 
If this spoiler turn out to be true i'm really confused.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> you realize that if tobi is shisui then that means itachi would have to be revived again, or stopped from disintegrating or maybe an itachi gaiden. he's the closest one to shisui along with danzo



Exactly. The timing just seems so off. Although, I think that whenever Tobi is revealed the timing will be off. It's so far past time...


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

It's not Shisui. he's hardly important to the plot. Even Obito would be better and that doesn't even make sense.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara reincarnating himself is not surprising at all.

Tobi being Shisui would require a hell of a lot of explaining though. A LOT of explaining.

It also seems like an awful lot to happen for one chapter. 

Not saying it's fake yet, but I'm leaning towards it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2012)

Why would Shisui give up the most powerful eyes in the manga just before turning evil? 


Who's to say Shisui can't use Koto right now?  


This would be a manga breaking chapter


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

calimike said:


> I wish spoiler is real. maybe T used another PC from different location not his home.


And hopefully all the Tobi threads will be put to rest.





Jad said:


> Of course it's Gai, why do you think I said "kicked" instead of some general action like "removed"   Gai has a tendency to kick people in the face.


Barring ofc a dynamic entry by Lee.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> Of course it's Gai, why do you think I said "kicked" instead of some general action like "removed"   Gai has a tendency to kick people in the face.


And here I thought Naruto could make Rasengan with his feet. Oh well.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Why would Shisui give up the most powerful eyes in the manga just before turning evil?


Since when were you under the impression that Shisui was good?

Also, Tobi knows how to swap eyes around. Losing his own wouldn't mean anything to him.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

There's no way Kishi would just reveal Tobi's true identity so suddenly, it will be a cliffhanger when the mask comes off.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> Shisui? But we also already know that both of his eyes were taken away (1 Danzo & the other by Itachi). So how is this even possible?
> If this spoiler turn out to be true i'm really confused.



From the way Tobi speaks he doesn't identify himself with Shisui. Like he talked about getting "Shisui's eye" from Danzo.

Fake spoiler.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> There's no way Kishi would just reveal Tobi's true identity so suddenly, it will be a cliffhanger when the mask comes off.


The identity of Madara didn't happen at a cliffhanger. It happened in the middle of a chapter IIRC.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Shisui was good?
> 
> Also, Tobi knows how to swap eyes around. Losing his own wouldn't mean anything to him.



Idk maybe because "He loved the Village" crap


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Would not make sense, Why would he give Danzou and Itachi his eyes?
> 
> 
> Maybe Tobi's body might look like Shisui



they were useless eyes.  the cooldown was horrible.  he wanted better eyes and is probably why he was collecting so many, the prize being the rinnegan.

been saying this all along.  perfect age, probably the same age as minato or close.  itachi looked up to him like an older brother.  given that itachi knew the cooldown of the eye he was given, chances are shisui used the eye on itachi before giving it to him, which would put that 7 year mark around the same time as the "shisui disappearance....

also, shisui's working in the shadows kinda parallels tobi's attitude of "i am no one".....maybe his final ultimate peace is the moon's eye plan.

also, kabuto's comment on possibly having some of shisui's DNA to edo him rubbed tobi the wrong way...possibly a joke on kabuto's part that he can't edo shisui because he is talking to him.....quite subtle.

who would recognize him?  kurama, bee, eight tails, possibly kakashi .


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Lawl, I rather "Future Sasuke" than Shisui xD You would think that with the sharingan, Itachi would have been able to see Shisui's unique chakara signature on 'Tobi'. I think the Byakguan and Sharingan can do this? Am i right or wrong?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> From the way Tobi speaks he doesn't identify himself with Shisui. Like he talked about getting "Shisui's eye" from Danzo.
> 
> Fake spoiler.



I'd agree with this except that Tobi clearly has some personality issues. I don't think he even knows who he is.


----------



## Easley (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> It's not Shisui. he's hardly important to the plot. Even Obito would be better and that doesn't even make sense.


Making sense isn't a priority for Kishi... but I definitely prefer Shisui to Obito.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The identity of Madara didn't happen at a cliffhanger. It happened in the middle of a chapter IIRC.



he made naruto headbutting tobi into a cliffhanger. just the chance of the mask breaking gets a cliffhanger. tobi's real identity revelation would probably take 3 cliffhangers each with 1 third of the mask breaking


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> Idk maybe because "He loved the Village" crap


Ah, but the Uchiha never liked the village.

inb4 Itachi never liked the village either.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> The identity of Madara didn't happen at a cliffhanger. It happened in the middle of a chapter IIRC.



If you're referring to Madara's summoning then that occurred at the very end of the chapter, with the entire chapter building up to that reveal, and also had a cliffhanger in the previous chapter.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> he made naruto headbutting tobi into a cliffhanger. just the chance of the mask breaking gets a cliffhanger. tobi's real identity revelation would probably take 3 cliffhangers each with 1 third of the mask breaking


Like during an epic battle between Tobi and an opponent, just as we are having right now?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I'd agree with this except that Tobi clearly has some personality issues. I don't think he even knows who he is.



If the fandom wanted you to be Madara's clone, Izuna, Kagami, Fugaku, evil future Sasuke/Naruto, Obito, part of Juubi at once, you'd have personality issues too.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> If you're referring to Madara's summoning then that occurred at the very end of the chapter, with the entire chapter building up to that reveal, and also had a cliffhanger in the previous chapter.


I thought Naruto's reaction to that was around page 14.

Oh well, my bad if it isn't.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Since when were you under the impression that Shisui was good?
> 
> Also, Tobi knows how to swap eyes around. Losing his own wouldn't mean anything to him.



While give away what is basically an overpowered version of Geass if he isnt good? Seriously Shisui (at least with spammable Koto) has a very high chance of being able to pull a Lelouch on Narutoverse, I cant see him giving his eyes away.


----------



## Easley (Jun 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> he made naruto headbutting tobi into a cliffhanger. just the chance of the mask breaking gets a cliffhanger. tobi's real identity revelation would probably take 3 cliffhangers each with 1 third of the mask breaking


He might not drag it out that long. Chapter 364 was a huge surprise because everything happened at once. Pain and Konan were revealed, the mastermind appeared (Tobi), who then claimed to be Madara. It's still my favorite chapter.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

I reckon Spoiler is fake. If your going to type up a spoiler pertaining to the manga chapter, you would straight away put "Masters" than the names "Gai" and "Kakashi". Or as there translation to google would come out to be; "Mr Happy youthful Sparkle power man" and "Droopy".


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> While give away what is basically an overpowered version of Geass if he isnt good? Seriously Shisui (at least with spammable Koto) has a very high chance of being able to pull a Lelouch on Narutoverse, I cant see him giving his eyes away.


Because the new eye which he has allows him to be invulnerable. Don't have to worry about what your enemies think when they can't touch you.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Because the new eye which he has allows him to be invulnerable. Don't have to worry about what your enemies think when they can't touch you.



so Tobi refers to Shisui in third person? Itachi was the one who also apparently destroyed Shisui's corpse.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

i reiterate...that tobi is using shisui's body in this case,like danzo used shisui's right arm...
it would fit with kabuto's taunt that he couldn't find shisui's body...


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Because the new eye which he has allows him to be invulnerable. Don't have to worry about what your enemies think when they can't touch you.



And this ability is shit compared to basically having an overpowered Geass, even so why give them away? Seriously he could Koto the 5 Kages in a single day, GG.

He could keep them and translplant them when the time comes keeping both the space time eyes and the Geass.


----------



## Seph (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi will use Izanagi on himself to stay in the real world.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 20, 2012)

Come on, Shisui you can see coming from miles away.  his body was not found for a reason.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Come on, Shisui you can see coming from miles away.  his body was not found for a reason.



Because Itachi destroyed it.


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

Tobi can't be Shisui though . Assuming he's around the same age as Itachi , he would have been a little kid when the nine tails attack happened .


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Seph said:


> Itachi will use Izanagi on himself to stay in the real world.



i dont think it can be used like that.izanagi lets you avoid death for a specific period of time.however its not a reviving jutsu like rinne tensei.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Seph said:


> Itachi will use Izanagi on himself to stay in the real world.


And become a blind man? 

He better hope Sasuke's eyes are still lying around somewhere.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> And this ability is shit compared to basically having an overpowered Geass, even so why give them away? Seriously he could Koto the 5 Kages in a single day, GG.
> 
> He could keep them and translplant them when the time comes keeping both the space time eyes and the Geass.



Not quite that broken with the whole ten year cooldown but a little Senju DNA would shorten that significantly.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

Maybe Tobi is really a time traveler


----------



## Seph (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> And become a blind man?
> 
> He better hope Sasuke's eyes are still lying around somewhere.



He'll solo the blindness. Wait and see.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Hustler said:


> Tobi can't be Shisui though . Assuming he's around the same age as Itachi , he would have been a little kid when the nine tails attack happened .


Which is why I am led to believe that the Mask (and probably the eye that goes with it) is something handed down from generation to generation.


----------



## eyeknockout (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Come on, Shisui you can see coming from miles away.  his body was not found for a reason.



when zetsu gets hungry, people disappear


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

another T claims that Tsunade dies this chapter.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Not quite that broken with the whole ten year cooldown but a little Senju DNA would shorten that significantly.



I was talking about the ability without the cooldown. Obviously a villain Shisui would had taken the steps necessary to get it. If he really couldnt use it without the cooldown, which I doubt since he was the original owner of those eyes.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> another T claims that Tsunade dies this chapter.


Here we go...


----------



## Revolution (Jun 20, 2012)

?Sasuke? said:


> Shisui? But we also already know that both of his eyes were taken away (1 Danzo & the other by Itachi). So how is this even possible?
> If this spoiler turn out to be true i'm really confused.



Since whEn did Tobi have eyes that were not his to begin with?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Because Itachi destroyed it.



nah.  shisui koto itachi before he gave him the eye, hence, the cooldown.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> another T claims that Tsunade dies this chapter.



More believable than the last spoiler.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> nah.  shisui koto itachi before he gave him the eye, hence, the cooldown.



Which is why he then plucked the other one out, and let Danzo have another, despite Danzo being a large threat to him.


----------



## Revolution (Jun 20, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> when zetsu gets hungry, people disappear



This means Zetsu was there When Shisui lost his eyes.


----------



## Evil (Jun 20, 2012)

That spoiler is fake. 

What I was told was that Sakura beats Madara with Super Inner Sakura, and that there is a third suitor for Naruto- actually just some chick that happens to walk by Sakura and is like "I <3 Naruto".

The first part may just be a troll.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Prediction:

Itachi: ... And even though I seriously messed up my little brother, at least I can fade away knowing that I did everything I could for Konoha. In the end, it was all worth it for me. Shisui ... Are you... proud? *disappears*

*Switches to Naruto and Tobi where Tobi has just been revealed as Shisui.*

Shisui: DOWN WITH KONOHA!


Wouldn't that just figure?


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> another T claims that Tsunade dies this chapter.


>Tsunade dying
>Tobi's identity
pick one

Either way this chapter is going to be great.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Evil said:


> That spoiler is fake.
> 
> What I was told was that Sakura beats Madara with Super Inner Sakura, and that there is a third suitor for Naruto- actually just some chick that happens to walk by Sakura and is like "I <3 Naruto".
> 
> The first part may just be a troll.



evil trolling as usual.please give us the real spoilers!!!


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Evil said:


> That spoiler is fake.
> 
> What I was told was that Sakura beats Madara with Super Inner Sakura, and that there is a third suitor for Naruto- actually just some chick that happens to walk by Sakura and is like "I <3 Naruto".
> 
> The first part may just be a troll.



It is known.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Evil said:


> That spoiler is fake.
> 
> What I was told was that Sakura beats Madara with Super Inner Sakura, and that there is a third suitor for Naruto- actually just some chick that happens to walk by Sakura and is like "I <3 Naruto".
> 
> The first part may just be a troll.


I think all of that is a troll.


----------



## RickMartin Ben Janardhan (Jun 20, 2012)

*WTF? TOBI IS ACTUALLY SHISUI UCHIHA?!!!! AAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!* 

But madara reincarnating himself is not surprising at all! but behold people! we are all about to witness shisui being the strongest character in this manga!!!


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> I was talking about the ability without the cooldown. Obviously a villain Shisui would had taken the steps necessary to get it. If he really couldnt use it without the cooldown, which I doubt since he was the original owner of those eyes.



the byakugan could easily recognize the genjutsu and ruin the incognito thing....hence an entire clan who could easily reveal he's not dead......


----------



## Easley (Jun 20, 2012)

Orochibuto said:


> Maybe Tobi is really a time traveler


Normally I'd laugh, but his pocket dimension could make it possible. That place is more puzzling than his intangibility.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

Where's the full "spoiler" about Tsunade dying, vered?


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 20, 2012)

ok....fake spoilers...sadly, the fake one will probably be more exciting the the real one......boring chapter on the way, lol.....


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't it obvious? Shisui (as Tobi) doesn't have his own eyes because they were given to someone else. So he obtained new eyes and fled the scene. Hence no body was found.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Isn't it obvious? Shisui (as Tobi) doesn't have his own eyes because they were given to someone else. So he obtained new eyes and fled the scene. Hence no body was found.



even though a body was discovered with no signs of struggle by the Uchiha?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> another T claims that Tsunade dies this chapter.


 We can only hope.


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

itachi has a flashback.


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> the byakugan could easily recognize the genjutsu and ruin the incognito thing....hence an entire clan who could easily reveal he's not dead......



While being casted, sure. However when the command is already in place, it wont do shit.


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 20, 2012)

Where are the spoilers? 

I still firmly believe Tobi is some Madara horcrux


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2012)

how on earth could tobi be shisui? does he have the Gollum-Sm?agol syndrome?


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't Shisui's hair really curly though? That's something Kishi's been consistent about when drawing him. Tobi's hair is far more straight and bristly.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> even though a body was discovered with no signs of struggle by the Uchiha?



White Zetsu clone.​


----------



## Easley (Jun 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> even though a body was discovered with no signs of struggle by the Uchiha?


Didn't Itachi say that Shisui faked his death and erased his existence from history?

I wonder, did they really find Shisui's body.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> even though a body was discovered with no signs of struggle by the Uchiha?


Well if Tobi is Shisui the obvious conclusion is the body isn't Shisui's. (Either the one at present or the one before the massacre. Note that either way there is someone around who knows how to make someone look like someone else.)

EDIT: Oh yeah, that would be Zetsu.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Jun 20, 2012)

Sarahmint said:


> Come on, Shisui you can see coming from miles away.  his body was not found for a reason.


 Chapter 222.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> itachi has a flashback.



God, I hope so. I need some answers. Or at least some semblance of sense from his situation.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> how on earth could tobi be shisui? does he have the Gollum-Sm?agol syndrome?



tobi may be using shisui's body,like danzo used his right arm...


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

Alfred Polizzi said:


> Chapter 222.


Well it looks like I was wrong then.

Oh wait, that could be White Zetsu too.


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

all we need to believe is that there was a fake deadbody...


----------



## jgalt7 (Jun 20, 2012)

auem said:


> all we need to believe is that there was a fake deadbody...



strategoob nailed it....can easily be a fake body with a zetsu clone.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

jgalt7 said:


> strategoob nailed it....can easily be a fake body with a zetsu clone.



Yeah, I can't imagine that making a dead body would be that hard with the amount of tom foolery these particular characters seem to be capable of.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 20, 2012)

How old was Shisui when he died?

Madara must have been really old when he died if Shisui is Tobi.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

i think another probably fake spoiler says that sasuke awakens the rinnegan.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

some say this is the real one,not sure:

ジャンプゲットしたのでバレします。 
ワンピースも急展開でした。 

マダラの正体は鳳凰院羅刹。 
うちはと対極にある扇一族の最後の末裔！ 
最終奥義「覇王皇帝黄泉乃尊」を召喚。 
そこにやってくる謎の一人の男。 

「待たせたな」 

ナルトとビー「あ、あなたは！幻の零代目火影！！！？？？これで僕たちの勝ちの確立が上がってきたよ！」 
零代目火影「ああ、いくぜ、お前らもしっかり支援してくれ。奥義、口寄せ閻魔大王！」 

クライマックス！！！


----------



## geG (Jun 20, 2012)

Mangateers has the raw now. Spoiler pics will probably come soon 

Also none of the text spoilers so far have been real


----------



## Mangateers (Jun 20, 2012)

So to make up for our lateness, I've posted the full RAW this week.
this


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

That last page is so gay

Reactions: Kage 1


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

This spoiler sounds like either the plot for a megaman game or for an episode of the saturday baddies cartoons :

Now that you have to Barre jump target.
One Piece was also expanded rapidly.

Phoenix Academy Nirrti identity of Madara.
The last descendant of the clan and fan out the other end of the spectrum is!
Summons the "emperor underworld 乃尊 Haoh" final mystery.
A mysterious man come over there.

"I'm waiting"

Bee and Naruto "Ah, you are the phantom zero Hokage!?? I came up to establish us in this win!"
Zero Hokage "Oh, We're Gonna Go, you guys also help my firm. Mystery, King Enma summon!"

Climax! ! !


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

YEAH BOI! Gai and Kakashi are still in this, that's all I needed xD


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 20, 2012)

Every muscle in my body is twitching in excitement


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

YAY, horrible flashback chapter!
Kishimoto: Showing Kubo how to REALLY do bad pacing.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 20, 2012)

one chapter flashback and madara is about to leave


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Uchiha Massacre 

edit :

Also... Dat King  

Redemption ?


----------



## Aiku (Jun 20, 2012)

OH MY GOD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Jun 20, 2012)

Gay chapter, too much Uchiha

At least badass Danzo is there, and prime Sarutobi

And Madara/Tobi

And it looks like "god" Madara is getting poofed sorry dudes


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks likes Tsunade had another Ninjutsu move in her arsenal.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

Cant wait to read that shit in english.


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it me or does it look like Itachi was talking to his parents before he killed them? Maybe they already knew?

Also that last panel pek


----------



## Tyler (Jun 20, 2012)

*Itachi & Sasuke's Moment*


*Spoiler*: __ 





​


----------



## Orochibuto (Jun 20, 2012)

I stayed awake for this shit? 

Going to sleep.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 20, 2012)

Hurray for flashbacks!

Thought the pacing could be better.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Menacing Eyes said:


> Cant wait to read that shit in english.



I'm freaking out a little bit. This is the information I've been waiting for. It better be good! Also, that last panel!!!


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

this

DAT page


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> this
> 
> DAT page



Is fucking gay


----------



## Aiku (Jun 20, 2012)

THE LAST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE LAST PAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## momma bravo (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for real... i'm sure people will be talking about this for days. mad props to kishimoto. it's about time itachi shows some emotion.


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2012)

Makes me wanna go and hug my little sister.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maaaan that was pretty touching.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 20, 2012)

Dammit!!!!

Need the translation NOW


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Page? About about you look at the freaking first page! xD Thought the Masters were knocked out or off panelled. How foolish was I >_>


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> this
> 
> DAT page



So much better than a stupid forehead poke!


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara is starting to disappear.i wonder if he'll manage to revive himself or not.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Flashbacks. Now that will be interesting. It's good they will take only one chapter though.


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 20, 2012)

And of course, people eat this up.

Gotta love when terrible writing is rewarded by gushing praise


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 20, 2012)

Why did one piece had to take off this week!
I'm going to need some thing good to read after this @#%&
(


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I nearly threw up

2 weeks for that shit?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 20, 2012)

Next chapter please.


----------



## Nimander (Jun 20, 2012)

Dammit.  I was hoping Kishi wouldn't cop-out with the Madara-Kage battle, but it's looking like that's what happened.  

Fuck...


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.......


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

man...just one chapter of flashback.....i am still happy..it seem fugaku and mikoto willingly died....


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2012)

why does it seem like the uchiha's were just waiting for itachi to kill them? -____-

this flashback is only going to reveal more fail isn't it.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

Tyler said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't.... !! I really wasn't expecting that. I love it!


----------



## Seon (Jun 20, 2012)

The best chapter yet. This was so moving I loved every minute of it. Finally, we can put things to rest.


----------



## andrea (Jun 20, 2012)

Ender Wiggin said:


> So much better than a stupid forehead poke!



I was anticipating the forehead poke, then he went for the back of his head, then I knew it was gonna be something special. Sasuke was so caught off-guard.

Too bad mangateers put their freaking watermark on half of Sasuke's face! I wanna see his face dammit.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> And of course, people eat this up.
> 
> Gotta love when terrible writing is rewarded by gushing praise



Gotta love when the only whiners are Itachi haters.

This is plot movement, and lots of new revelations. How is that bad writing ?


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 20, 2012)

WHAT A CHAPTER!!!!

Kakashi and Gai still kicking 

Itachi-Mission Accomplished 

Knew Madara would go out undefeated

Itachi crying before killing his parents


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> why does it seem like the uchiha's were just waiting for itachi to kill them? -____-



Because they wanted to die with honoure~.


----------



## Sarry (Jun 20, 2012)

I want to read the chapter....it will be good


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 20, 2012)

*So neither Shisui NOR Fugaku are Tobi*

And they were my best choices....what...the..fuck...

WHO ARE YOU TOBI?????


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> why does it seem like the uchiha's were just waiting for itachi to kill them? -____-
> 
> this flashback is only going to reveal more fail isn't it.



Oh yeah.


----------



## Jin-E (Jun 20, 2012)

That's what i call a proper fare well



Gilgamesh said:


> I nearly threw up
> 
> 2 weeks for that shit?



Yeah, god forbid characters being allowed to show they care for one another.

Moron.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 20, 2012)

if he punked out on the madara kage fight, kishi is offically the worse writer ever


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Bye bye Madara nice knowing you


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> why does it seem like the uchiha's were just waiting for itachi to kill them? -____-
> 
> this flashback is only going to reveal more fail isn't it.



That's something that was rather clear from Tsukuyomi vision Itachi tortured Sasuke with, that Fugaku and Mikoto didn't fight back.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Jun 20, 2012)

This and the last chapter were the best!


----------



## Agony (Jun 20, 2012)

cant wait for the fucking translations!


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok, ok, ok...

...WHY in the hell does the person that Itachi met in the forest have all of that hair?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Obito, duh.


----------



## ANBUONE (Jun 20, 2012)

then again tobi was taught edo jutsu so maybe marada is not done yet


----------



## Marsala (Jun 20, 2012)

Danzou was awfully prominent in the chapter...


----------



## Seon (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm SOOOO glad it ended this way. This was amazing.


----------



## Sadgoob (Jun 20, 2012)

That chapter looked intense.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

ANBUONE said:


> then again tobi was taught edo jutsu so maybe marada is not done yet



He has Rinne Tensei...


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> I nearly threw up
> 
> 2 weeks for that shit?



i understand what you mean but this chapter > kushina


----------



## auem (Jun 20, 2012)

i never believed that they would be....but i won't be surprised if tobi is using shisui's body...danzo used his right arm...moreover kabuto said that he couldn't find shisui's body...so there are some unknown factors remain...


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

God, that last page is really causing my girl to come out. I can't even look at it without choking up a little. What is this, I don't even....


----------



## Kotoamatsukami (Jun 20, 2012)

Good that I understood the raw 

Yeah, that was kind of suspicious...


----------



## Sarry (Jun 20, 2012)

Kotoamatsukami said:


> And they were my best choices....what...the..fuck...
> 
> WHO ARE YOU TOBI?????



He's Madara's lil. brother,


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHA YESSSSS.

That was far better than another forehead poke.

Kishi + 9000.

Can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Marsala said:


> Danzou was awfully prominent in the chapter...



Good for chapter.


----------



## KevKev (Jun 20, 2012)

*slow claps*
Not bad Kishi...not bad.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it just me or was Shisui very casual about the eye gouging part?


----------



## First Tsurugi (Jun 20, 2012)

Haha, gotta wait a bit longer to discuss.

Welp, time for sleep.


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> That's something that was rather clear from Tsukuyomi vision Itachi tortured Sasuke with, that Fugaku and Mikoto didn't fight back.



i thought this might have been because he managed the element of surprise, like a ninja. guess not! looks like kishi just added more 'boo hoo Itachi tragiku hero' fuel. splendid.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter is epic. Well worth the wait. I can't even read it but the last few pages alone show how Kishi is handling the end of the Itachi story here and I'm loving it.



Kage said:


> why does it seem like the uchiha's were just waiting for itachi to kill them? -____-
> 
> this flashback is only going to reveal more fail isn't it.



Fugaku and Mikoto told him to kill them, I believe. That theory has been around for years so it isn't very surprising.


----------



## lo0p (Jun 20, 2012)

haha, so he not only takes the easy route and makes Madara disappear with the other Edo Tensei, but there's also a flashback.  Still looks like an interesting, or at least informative, chapter with the Uchiha stuff.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> i thought this might have been because he managed the element of surprise, like a ninja. guess not! looks like kishi just added more 'boo hoo Itachi tragiku hero' fuel. splendid.



I expected as much. Have a vain hope they told him his not worth being their son.  But it doesn't look like it...


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Is it just me or was Shisui very casual about the eye gouging part?



lol, that was silly


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Probably one of the best chapters in a long while. Despite the lack of action. So intense brah.


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

kushina hugs naruto
minato pats naruto on the head


itachi headbutts sasuke


----------



## Ender Wiggin (Jun 20, 2012)

BringerOfCarnage said:


> Is it just me or was Shisui very casual about the eye gouging part?



Drugs possibly? Bath salts? You know those Uchiha...


----------



## Cyclonic (Jun 20, 2012)

wow i waited hours for this?  the fake spoiler before was better . chapter is a disappointment


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

i wonder if there will be something new in the flashback.perhaps something that clears sarutobi from responsibility to the massacre.perhaps Danzou went against his orders.


----------



## Oga Tatsumi (Jun 20, 2012)

2 weeks for this shitty chapter? lol

Time to sleep.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> kushina hugs naruto
> minato pats naruto on the head
> 
> 
> *itachi headbutts sasuke*



Then the dirt falls to ground and Sasuke is headbutting some dead body...


----------



## Hustler (Jun 20, 2012)

That adorable headbutt


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jun 20, 2012)

Boooooring...


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck it, I don't care what people say. To me Kishimoto is showing Kakashi and Gai are going to fight. And not being fodderizzed yet, they are fighting right within there league, not out of their league. Yeah boi >_> *next chapter they get bitch slapped* ...........................fuck.

Nah joke, I just know they are going to have a pivotal role. Every chapter release gives me a heart attack.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

vered said:


> i wonder if there will be something new in the flashback.perhaps something that clears sarutobi from responsibility to the massacre.perhaps Danzou went against his orders.



Itachi vs his parents bit seems new.

The rest are just revelations, explanations to things we already knew I guess.


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I expected as much. Have a vain hope they told him his not worth being their son.  But it doesn't look like it...



lol no. they are probably telling him it's not his fault because nothing is ever Itachi's fault. *sigh* ah well. at least it's over now. 

now the only thing keeping the alliance busy is tobi and the zetsu fodder.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi flashback...just as I've been saying for months!

Can't wait for the trans!!


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 20, 2012)

Dafukkk is Madara disappearing ?


----------



## Dolohov27 (Jun 20, 2012)

Tobi even poses like Madara.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Jun 20, 2012)

I myself really like the non-fighting chapters, especially if they tell a good story. Flashback of Itachi is what IMO is much needed.


----------



## Asherah (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi saying to Sasuke he'll always love him no matter what he does from here on.


HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHHHH

KISHI WHAT THE FUCK

I AM GOING TO CRY


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Dafukkk is Madara disappearing ?



Add 5 kage to the lives Itachi saved in this war.

Dat King.


----------



## calimike (Jun 20, 2012)

Madara is gone  I hope Madara is something up his sleeve next week 

Naruto #1 in ToC this week pek


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

so i was right. sasuke's parents were almost irrelevant


----------



## Seraphoenix (Jun 20, 2012)

looks like Shisui's MS was activated before he removed it.Did he perhaps use it on Itachi?


----------



## Dark Red Z (Jun 20, 2012)

EDO MADARA+ IS GONE??!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> lol no. they are probably telling him it's not his fault because nothing is ever Itachi's fault. *sigh* ah well. at least it's over now.
> 
> now the only thing keeping the alliance busy is tobi and the zetsu fodder.



I will officially hate them, if they say they will die for Konoha.


----------



## Mr Horrible (Jun 20, 2012)

Asherah said:


> Itachi saying to Sasuke he'll always love him no matter what he does from here on.
> 
> 
> HHHHNNNNNNGGGGGHHHH
> ...



Gotta love those little sociopaths


----------



## OldJebediah (Jun 20, 2012)

Best chapter in a loooong time!!!!


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (Jun 20, 2012)

I understood what Itachi said to Sasuke at the last page

Itachi: "I have always loved you!"



This just further shows that Kishi does prefer "bromance" over romance between hetero or non-sibling characters !


Now I cannot imagine how the NarutoxSasuke fiasco is going to be like when they meet again .....


----------



## shibunari (Jun 20, 2012)

KISHI I LOVE YOU!!!
THANK YOU!!!!

Itachi:I always loved you


----------



## Penance (Jun 20, 2012)

First Tsurugi said:


> Obito, duh.



...........


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

Moon Fang said:


> Dafukkk is Madara disappearing ?



Looks like it, though he doesn't seem particularly perturbed by it. 

Someone is coming back.


----------



## Fruit Monger (Jun 20, 2012)

The Uchiha-cest yaoi fans are probably getting off right about now...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Jun 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Looks like it, though he doesn't seem particularly perturbed by it.
> 
> Someone is coming back.



Or maybe he's just bored as fuck and wants to go back to sleep.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

so he finally says what sasuke hoped he will say right before his disappearance.


----------



## Cord (Jun 20, 2012)

Thank you Kishi for not vomiting out the faith that I still have left in you!


----------



## UchihaSage (Jun 20, 2012)

danzou uses sasuke to control itachi
'if you kill the clan you can save sasuke'

fugaku and er, WIFEY, they both tell itachi they understand and that he should take care of sasuke

no major revelations, just kishi clearing things up


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> I will officially hate them, if they say they will die for Konoha.



LMAO. this would (or should) put all the "uchiha's were oppressed!!11" arguments down the shitter at least but at the same time would make no fucking sense because why the coup at all then if they loved konoha so much?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Jun 20, 2012)

madara didn't seem surprised whatsoever, he's definitely not gonna disappear. or he's just gonna get re-summoned back somehow.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> danzou uses sasuke to control itachi
> 'if you kill the clan you can save sasuke'
> 
> fugaku and er, WIFEY, they both tell itachi they understand and that he should take care of sasuke
> ...



That's what the raws say?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 20, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> danzou uses sasuke to control itachi
> 'if you kill the clan you can save sasuke'
> 
> fugaku and er, WIFEY, they both tell itachi they understand and that he should take care of sasuke
> ...



Contradicts what Danzo said to Sasuke. Are you 100% sure ?


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter looks plain horrible.


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> danzou uses sasuke to control itachi
> 'if you kill the clan you can save sasuke'
> 
> fugaku and er, WIFEY, they both tell itachi they understand and that he should take care of sasuke
> ...



and what about the Madara part?
and Hiruzen part?


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

We get the uchiha bullshit story by now. Let it rest kishi. Fuck


----------



## bearzerger (Jun 20, 2012)

don't know what to say until I read a translation. WHether Madara does the patented "You haven't seen the last of me. I'll be back" or what's up with all that Uchiha business.

One thing though. I wonder about those two statues Danzou and Itachi talk in front of. Are they some sort of Uchiha/Senju/Rikudou statues or do they just symbolize war and peace or Asura and Shiva?


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

People are missing the important part of this chapter.........Gai and Kakashi. Also Tsunade was about to release a ninjutsu infront of Sasunoo's boot. Unless she was preparing handseals to give Oonoki more Chakara.


----------



## Addy (Jun 20, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> danzou uses sasuke to control itachi
> 'if you kill the clan you can save sasuke'
> 
> fugaku and er, WIFEY, they both tell itachi they understand and that he should take care of sasuke
> ...



actually, it's more confusing 

leader of the coup but will not even debate destroying the coup?


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

Kage said:


> LMAO. this would (or should) put all the "uchiha's were oppressed!!11" arguments down the shitter at least but at the same time would make no fucking sense because why the coup at all then if they loved konoha so much?



 

They got before death epiphany like many other characters?


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> People are missing the important part of this chapter.........Gai and Kakashi. Also Tsunade was able to release a ninjutsu infront of Sasunoo's boot. Unless she was preparing handseals to give Oonoki more Chakara.


Where did you even get that from?


----------



## Starstalker (Jun 20, 2012)

How soon until we get translations?


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Where did you even get that from?



Get what from?

First panel, Tsunade does a hand seal infront of Sasunoo's falling down boot. this


----------



## vered (Jun 20, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> don't know what to say until I read a translation. WHether Madara does the patented "You haven't seen the last of me. I'll be back" or what's up with all that Uchiha business.
> 
> One thing though. I wonder about those two statues Danzou and Itachi talk in front of. Are they some sort of Uchiha/Senju statues or do they just symbolize war and peace?



one is buddha and the other one i forgot his name but he is supposed to represent war.i wonder if its a temple or not.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

Never fucking mind. Jeez. I'm not going to spell it out,.


----------



## TH4N4T0S (Jun 20, 2012)

It's all good:

1. We get something much better than a forehead poke.
2. Tsunade makes a hand seal. Wonder what it's for.
3. We apparently get some details on the connection between Danzou and Itachi.
4. Itachi's end, before anything else, is being dealt with, and Sasuke is learning more about his (Itachi's) past. Soon, Itachi will finally be out of the picture. 
5. There's an interesting statue standing near Itachi in one of the flashbacks. If it's in Konoha and has something to do with RS or the completion of Sasuke's powers, then Sasuke may come to Konoha sooner than we think. That's when the story may finally feature some high-profile deaths. 

Contrary to a number of recent expectations, the chapter isn't just a flashback chapter. It shows some other interesting things. Even though the bulk of it is a flashback, it at least fills the gaps in Sasuke's understanding of Itachi before they, the Uchiha brothers, finally separate forever.

In other words, I think we're seeing some development. It's all good.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Never fucking mind. Jeez. I'm not going to spell it out,.



If you meant the Tsunade thing, look at the first panel on this page. this


----------



## PikaCheeka (Jun 20, 2012)

Itachi says he loves him.


----------



## Cromer (Jun 20, 2012)

Fuck most of this chapter. Especially Madara disappearing.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

This chapter is just bad and Kishimoto should just feel bad for making it.


----------



## Aiku (Jun 20, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> Itachi says he loves him.



OH MY GOD...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2012)

Solid ending to the Uchiha story.

And an expected slow chapter. That was naturally going to happen.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

These flashbacks are like an episode from some daytime soap opera xD


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Jun 20, 2012)

UchihaSage said:


> naruto says to tobi 'ill deal with you now'
> shisui gives kotoamatsukami to itachi
> *danzou manipulates itachi by saying sasuke will be protected*
> tobi asks how itachi found him
> ...



Whatever happened to Danzo's "Why did you bother to spare this infants life" and to Tobi's words about Itachi threatening Danzo and the Elders?


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

Last chapter we get a guy cutting mountains in half, now this boring crap I would give up on the story if it wasn't so close to ending.


----------



## NO (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> This chapter looks plain horrible.


COOL, you only have half of the chapter. That's the pictures. Do you know what the text means?


----------



## Kage (Jun 20, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> They got before death epiphany like many other characters?



no, i think i understand.

the uchiha's really did want to settle peacefully! but danzou wanted them dead so he forced Itachi to continue with the massacre anyway by using Sasuke as bait.

everybody keeps this a secret cuz konoha = evil and yeah excellent storytelling follows.


----------



## Trent (Jun 20, 2012)

The chapter looks perfect. Great closure for the Uchiha bros.


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Jun 20, 2012)

Addy said:


> actually, it's more confusing
> 
> leader of the coup but will not even debate destroying the coup?



Probably a face-save...


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

Trent said:


> The chapter looks perfect. Great closure for the Uchiha bros.


You have no standards


----------



## Raiden (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> Last chapter we get a guy cutting mountains in half, now this boring crap I would give up on the story if it wasn't so close to ending.



You can't just keep doing massive explosions in every chapter. Storytelling isn't effective in that way. You have to do moments of action and then slow it down after. This is one of those instances where Kishimoto actually found something moderately interesting to discuss now that the fighting is over.


----------



## NO (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> You have no standards



Dude, give it up. You know NOTHING about this chapter. What did you want to see in the chapter? Seriously, tell us. We just figured out about Shisui, the order, the massacre, and what Itachi's parents wanted. This alone could stop Sasuke from murdering everyone in Konoha blind.


----------



## Trent (Jun 20, 2012)

Jane Crocker said:


> You have no standards



This:



jayjay32 said:


> Dude, give it up. You know NOTHING about this chapter. What did you want to see in the chapter? Seriously, tell us. We just figured out about Shisui, the order, the massacre, and what Itachi's parents wanted. This alone could stop Sasuke from murdering everyone in Konoha blind.



That's a great development for the Uchiha massacre plot and good closure between the brothers.

You can't ask much more.


----------



## Monna (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow you guys are fucking idiots for liking this dribble.


----------



## Jeαnne (Jun 20, 2012)

seriously kishi, no info about what is written on the tablet? fuck you


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

*Did you read the chapter?*

Good, now go read it again, you read it too fast. You really need to read this chapter slowly to get the most out of it, it's jam packed full of emotion. You need to take your time with it. It's worth it, because this chapter was alright.


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree. Itachi's portrayal really shined this chapter.

The scene with Mikoto and Fugaku was very touching.


----------



## Moon Fang (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm personally not in the mood for emotion. I want suspense and action but Kishi clearly failed to deliver so whatever.


----------



## Summers (Jun 20, 2012)

Was good to see Itachi smile, but other than that we knew how he felt about this.


----------



## Jad (Jun 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I agree. Itachi's portrayal really shined this chapter.
> 
> The scene with Mikoto and Fugaku was very touching.



Yeah you really need to stare at each panel, because Kishimoto usually puts these type of flash backs through many chapters. This one, he kind of crammed it in, it went from one scenario to the next to the next. And you really need to take the time to puzzle the passed chapters you learned from and meld it in with this one. Plus Itachi, you never see him that "hurried" if you know what I mean. I liked it, this one in particular you really need to re-read.


----------



## Raventhal (Jun 20, 2012)

Jad said:


> Get what from?
> 
> First panel, Tsunade does a hand seal infront of Sasunoo's falling down boot. this



A prayer more likely than anything lol.


----------



## lazer (Jun 20, 2012)

i hated this chapter, wateva, atleast itachi is gone, let's go tobi.


----------



## Klue (Jun 20, 2012)

What a sad chapter.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2012)

something conveniently got caught in my eye when I opened the last page


----------



## Tengu (Jun 20, 2012)

Just read the chapter, it was something special.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 20, 2012)

Raventhal said:


> A prayer more likely than anything lol.



 this ^
her prayers were answered though


----------



## Golden Circle (Jun 20, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> something conveniently got caught in my eye when I opened the last page


I got dust in my eye.

I thought these goggles would stop it.


----------



## Ricardox (Jun 20, 2012)

After all those years reading this Naruto, i believe it was a great chapter, one of those chapters that will be remarkable, and never forgotten, this time he was completely true finally, i think the most important is that we finally learn what really happened but more importantly we learn what Itachi dealt with, his thoughts, emotions and the circumstances behind, this is just like those splendid chapters like when Naruto and Kyuubi (now better known as Kurama) finally got to work together.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 20, 2012)

A rehearse of what we already knew, coupled with pretty much the undoing of anything of importance, and nothing meaningful or of impact was achieved, a terrible chapter this was is what I'm trying to get at.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jun 20, 2012)

The only reason half you people are calling it terrible, is because you're impatient...if say you were reading this and didn't have to wait for the next chapters, i don't think you'd be so critical.


----------



## Buwafi (Jun 20, 2012)

A lacklustre chapter which didn't reveal much that we didn't already know. The week break just to deliver this wasn't worth it, a break after this chapter would have been better, marking the end of the edo tensei period and the approaching climax, to come back to Naruto with this dry emotional stuff is what puts me off reading and anticipating new chapters.


----------



## kenshiro2 (Jun 20, 2012)

just something i just saw it seems if i'm not mistaken that tobi has a little crack on the side of his mask when he tells " damn kabuto u failed".So during the fight naruto made a crack and we didn't see that we had a useless kabuto flashback instead and that makes me angry


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice chapter, to say the least.

Though I guess this will spur Sasuke even more...


----------



## Phantom Roxas (Jun 20, 2012)

I thought that actually showing Itachi's parents reacting to their impending demise was the best part of the flashback, although it's not enough to justify having the entire chapter devoted to it. At least we saw a very brief bit involving the battles with Tobi and Madara. Hopefully next chapter puts finally shows Sasuke go somewhere else.


----------



## Hossaim (Jun 20, 2012)

dat is sad


----------



## ZiBi21 (Jun 20, 2012)

personaly after first 5pages I was... finally something different and back to real stuff.... and then next pages shock... flashbacks >__< 2weeks for flashbacks... coudlnt kishi do this in next week as 591... and in this one just give some action ;/

if next chapter will contan again the damn itachi sasuke thing... then I will rage.... enought of it... me wants some action... more chars than just 2 ;/ 2months of this is way too much


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 20, 2012)

I laugh at people who claimed that Madara wouldn't disappear.


----------



## Bloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Buwafi said:


> A lacklustre chapter which didn't reveal much that we didn't already know. The week break just to deliver this wasn't worth it, a break after this chapter would have been better, marking the end of the edo tensei period and the approaching climax, to come back to Naruto with this dry emotional stuff is what puts me off reading and anticipating new chapters.


Recently there have been threads wondering if the Uchiha were even planning a coup, so yes this was a necessary chapter that confirmed everything and showed how Itachi handled it.


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

too moving. 
fugaku's "although we have different ways of thinking, im proud of you" 
itachis "you needent forgive me forever...no matter what will become of you from here, i'll always love you"

but the real dicisive blow was 
fugaku's "you're such a sweet kid...." for fucks sake...


----------



## SageEnergyMode (Jun 20, 2012)

Danzou sounded almost certain that Hiruzen would act to destroy the Uchiha if it actually came to that, despite what he said. I like that. It made Hiruzen sound pretty damn dangerous, even when he's trying his best to not say certain things in front of Itachi, knowing how Itachi must feel about what he's being asked to do.


----------



## takL (Jun 20, 2012)

Danzo is obnoxious. while hiruzen was still eager to talk with ushihas danzo on his own accord took it upon himself and forced itachi to do the annihilation using sasuke. shisui should have cast his kotoamatsukami on danzo before anyoneelse for everyone's sake.


----------



## mellomuse (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, OK, there was no action, so I guess I can see why some are criticizing.  I don't think that justifies trashing the chapter though.  For one thing, Itachi fans (and especially the Uchiha bromance fans) got some closure. Some true, tearjerker closure.  That was sweet.  

For another thing, this surely propels Sasuke's character development in some way.  From virtually the beginning of the manga, Sasuke's character has been shaped by his understanding of the events of that fateful night. Everytime he gets a different version of his parents' murder placed in his brain, he changes... of course, it's all been for the worse so far.  But Kishi's taken Sasuke about as far as he can go and still have any chance of his being redeemed in any sort of believable way.   I have to believe that the facts that (a)  Fugaku entrusted Sasuke's care and protection to Itachi even knowing what was about to happen, and (b) Itachi finally giving Sasuke the closeness, honesty and total acceptance that he craves will have some positive effect on him, even if we don't see it.


----------



## Majin Lu (Jun 20, 2012)

Last double page was touching  The art this chapter was really good. I liked the statues meaning, each one representing Itachi's choice, the Uchiha or the village.


----------



## Pocket4Miracles (Jun 20, 2012)

although there is no fights, it WAS a solid chapter. It shows that Itachi isn't evil at all, Hiruzen making more sense than Danzo, and Sasuke is still Sasuke


----------



## Sagitta (Jun 21, 2012)

takL said:


> too moving.
> fugaku's "although we have different ways of thinking, im proud of you"
> itachis "you needent forgive me forever...no matter what will become of you from here, i'll always love you"
> 
> ...



Oh mannnn!!! This chapter brang water to the eyes


----------



## Lightysnake (Jun 21, 2012)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Gotta love when the only whiners are Itachi haters.
> 
> This is plot movement, and lots of new revelations. How is that bad writing ?



Plot movement? The plot doesn't move at all. The ETs haven't vanished, Itachi is still there and he's telling Sasuke something that means nothing, because we already knew it, and oh yeah, won't alter his plans or character. At all.

And 'lots of new revelations?' No, this was"what Danzo and Tobi told you was true." New dialogue =/= new revelations. The only, ONLY new revelation is Fugaku and Mikoto, and even then we already knew something was wrong with Itachi's tear ducts

It's astounding that Kishimoto's writing consists of a DEM to revive a dead character to the side of a good guys so he can solve all their problems with another deus ex machina...but that's good writing because it's Itachi.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Jun 21, 2012)

Lightysnake said:


> Plot movement? The plot doesn't move at all. The ETs haven't vanished, Itachi is still there and he's telling Sasuke something that means nothing, because we already knew it, and oh yeah, won't alter his plans or character. At all.
> 
> And 'lots of new revelations?' No, this was"what Danzo and Tobi told you was true." New dialogue =/= new revelations. The only, ONLY new revelation is Fugaku and Mikoto, and even then we already knew something was wrong with Itachi's tear ducts
> 
> It's astounding that Kishimoto's writing consists of a DEM to revive a dead character to the side of a good guys so he can solve all their problems with another deus ex machina...but that's good writing because it's Itachi.



How is it a deus ex machina if we knew a long time ago that Itachi was resurrected? How is it a deus ex machina that Itachi was freed from edo tensei when we knew Itachi put a crow in Naruto, but we just didn't know why? How is Izanami a deus ex machina when anyone with a basic of knowledge of shinto (or anyone who's been on these forums) would suspect Izanami would be revealed at some point?

Just because you didn't know it would happen?


----------



## NaruChan (Jun 22, 2012)

I still find it hard to believe that Itachi would just kill his parents when he was willing to save his brother. I mean i know Sasuke was innocent and that Itachi was being psychoed by Danzo, but still it's pretty hard to swallow.


----------



## lamexu (Jun 22, 2012)

NaruChan said:


> I still find it hard to believe that Itachi would just kill his parents when he was willing to save his brother. I mean i know Sasuke was innocent and that Itachi was being psychoed by Danzo, but still it's pretty hard to swallow.



Itachi may be a human, but he still is a Ninja. He haited that he had to kill his parents, but he had too. He loves Sasuke and his father and mother, but he knew they had too die to save millions. Itachi knew sasuke was innocent so he saved him. I bet if Itachi knew his parents were innocent; he would save them too.


----------



## takL (Jun 23, 2012)

itachi while alive to sasuke "u lack hatred. hate me for life!"
now to sasuke lacking love "i always love you"


----------



## kisuke55 (Jun 23, 2012)

was an ok chapter,could have done without the flashback.


----------



## lamexu (Jun 23, 2012)

kisuke55 said:


> was an ok chapter,could have done without the flashback.



The flash backs were 2 show exactly what happended. This way we know how he was feeling after the event.


----------



## kisuke55 (Jun 23, 2012)

i know im just ready to move on


----------



## ninjaneko (Jun 23, 2012)

Ok, I was moved. There was a little teariness. I was so glad we got the flashback rather than having to wait a long time to see what the poke was. It helped flesh out the massacre business. I liked getting to actually see these things. 

The head bump at the end, and wow, Itachi showing so much real emotion both in his words (I love you) and face (killing his parents)... I have a somewhat better appreciation for Itachi's choice to protect Konoha, especially seeing how his soon-to-be-killing-himself best friend entrusted that to him -- and we all know how important entrusted quests (I'm looking at you Jiraiya) and friendship/bromance are in this series.

Fugaku, wow. He just really accepted and loved Itachi. It was almost...a little too hard to believe. :/ But still. 

I'm sad, which means the chapter worked. I liked it. And Sasuke's probably just going to become even angrier. :/

The only other things I would mention are:
- Woah. Shisui plucked his own eye out and isn't screaming on the floor...
- Danzou had some sympathy from me and now I've swung back the other way.
- I still have issues with how Itachi's character and story have been handled...


----------

